# Hilo NFL Temporada 2022-2023



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Ago 2022)

Pues el jueves de la semana que viene empieza con un partido top, el campeon Los Angeles Rams contra los favoritos al anillo Buffalo Bills

Luego relleno el post

@Walter Sobchak
@Xequinfumfa
@Trollaco del copón

Cuota de campeon

Antes de empezar - Tras semana 4 - Tras semana 9 (ecuador de la competición) - *Entre final liga regular y comienzo de playoff*

Buffalo Bills 7 - 5 - 3.75 -* 4.75*
Tampa Bay Buccaneers 8 - 11 - 19 - *31*
Kansas City Chiefs 11 - 7.50 - 6 - *4.40*
Los Angeles Rams 12 - 17 - 41 - E
Green Bay Packers 13 - 10 - 81 - E
Los Angeles Chargers 15 - 21 - 26 - *26*
Denver Broncos 16 - 29 - 126 - E
San Francisco 49ers 16 - 17 - 13 - *6*

Baltimore Ravens 19 - 17 - 13 - *67*
Cincinnati Bengals 19 - 21 - 26 - *8.50*
Dallas Cowboys 23 - 29 - 16 - *15*
Philadelphia Eagles 23 - 8.50 - 6 - *6*
Indianapolis Colts 26 - 51 - 251 - E
Cleveland Browns 29 - 51 - 81 - E
Tennesse Titans 31 - 51 - 51 - E
Arizona Cardinals 31 - 51 - 151 - E

Las Vegas Raiders 34 - 67 - 151 - E
Miami Dolphins 36 - 23 - 23 - *126*
New England Patriots 36 - 101 - 41 - E
New Orleans Saints 36 - 81 - 126 - E
Minnesota Vikings 41 - 21 - 15 -* 31*
Washington NoRedskins 67 - 201 - 251 - E
Carolina Panthers 67 - 151 - 801 - E
Pittsburgh Steelers 81 - 151 - 801 - E

Seattle Seahawks 81 - 401 - 34 - *101*
New York Giants 81 - 101 - 67 - *67*
Jacksonville Jaguars 101 - 67 - 101 - *51*
Chicago Bears 101 - 251 - 801 - E
Detroit Lions 101 - 151 - 301 - E
Atlanta Falcons 126 - 151 - 151 - E
New York Jets 126 - 251 - 67 - E
Houston Texans 176 - 751 - 1501 - E


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Ago 2022)

Pues los Barcelona Dragons siguen jugando.

Tienen el Seed 3 para los playoff de la ELAF de este año


----------



## Walter Sobchak (30 Ago 2022)

Aviso desde ya que voy a seguir llamando Redskins al equipo de Washington, ni se que nombre les han puesto.


----------



## FROM HELL (30 Ago 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Aviso desde ya que voy a seguir llamando Redskins al equipo de Washington, ni se que nombre les han puesto.



Commanders. 

Y si, hay que ser gilipollas para cargarse un nombre mítico y que recuerda a una tribu nativa.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Ago 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Commanders.
> 
> Y si, hay que ser gilipollas para cargarse un nombre mítico y que recuerda a una tribu nativa.



Pues vaya mierda de nombre, les podian haber puesto Capitols como a un equipo de la NBA que desaparecio en los 50.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ago 2022)

Tengo un gostoso ticket para el Lions - Vikings en Minneapolis el 25 de Septiembre.

Can't wait. Ya os contaré.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tengo un gostoso ticket para el Lions - Vikings en Minneapolis el 25 de Septiembre.
> 
> Can't wait. Ya os contaré.



Sana envidia.

Aunque eso significa que te has emponzoñado


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Ago 2022)

¿Todavia existen los Lions?.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Ago 2022)

Veo por las cuotas que se avecina una temporada de mierda en Pittsburgh.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sana envidia.
> 
> Aunque eso significa que te has emponzoñado



Voy a confesar la realidac.

Estoy en Chicago esos dias, pero los Bears me motivan cero. Y Green Bay jugaba fuera.

Pensé en los Colts. Pero es que los Vikings me caen bien. Ya, que como pueden caerme bien Vikings y Packers al mismo tiempo...


----------



## Covid Bryant (31 Ago 2022)

Haz un resumen de la off season hijo de puta, fichajes importantes etc


----------



## Covid Bryant (31 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tengo un gostoso ticket para el Lions - Vikings en Minneapolis el 25 de Septiembre.
> 
> Can't wait. Ya os contaré.



Vaculerdo come pollas


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Ago 2022)

Matt Ryan nuevo QB de los Colts, los Falcons fichan a Mariota, Tyrek Hill se va de KC a Miami.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Ago 2022)

Me acabo de enterar de que Brady sigue un año mas.


----------



## hijodepantera (31 Ago 2022)

Como cada año unas preguntitas...
¿los Jaguars de mi adorado Trevor después de la pre season pueden clasificarse para play offs?
¿Por qué tan favoritos los bills?
¿posibilidades de los giants?
¿mejor roockie?
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Ago 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Como cada año unas preguntitas...
> ¿los Jaguars de mi adorado Trevor después de la pre season pueden clasificarse para play offs?* Segun las apuestas 5.50 a que sí y 1.15 a que no*
> ¿Por qué tan favoritos los bills?* El año pasado ya eran top, y Josh Allen iba con la polla por fuera. Recuerda que aplastaron a patriots anotando TD en todas las posesiones, algo que nunca se habia heco*
> ¿posibilidades de los giants? *3.10 a que se clasifican y 1.38 a que no*



Contestado


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Vaculerdo come pollas



Me tienes una envidia que no puedes con ella.


----------



## Covid Bryant (31 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me tienes una envidia que no puedes con ella.



Lol envidia de un SUBNORMAL.covidiano?

La palabra es asco.


----------



## GaryPeaton (31 Ago 2022)

A ver si espabila Prescott y puede ayudar a hacer una temporada ilusionante para el equipo de america


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Ago 2022)

Dicen que este año la AFC Oeste promete.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ago 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Lol envidia de un SUBNORMAL.covidiano?
> 
> La palabra es asco.



Ahógate en tus propias nauseas. Bilioso.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (31 Ago 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Me acabo de enterar de que Brady sigue un año mas.



¿En serio? He desconectado totalmente de la NFL estos últimos meses.


----------



## Covid Bryant (31 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ahógate en tus propias nauseas. Bilioso.



Ponte la cuarta y muere payaso


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ahógate en tus propias nauseas. Bilioso.



No sabia que J-z era de los bills 



Covid Bryant dijo:


> Ponte la cuarta y muere payaso



Hombre, la verdad que siendo covidiota no es mal consejo del todo. Alguien que se desprecia tanto como para emponzoñarse porque lo diga la tele...


----------



## Covid Bryant (31 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No sabia que J-z era de los bills
> 
> 
> 
> Hombre, la verdad que siendo covidiota no es mal consejo del todo. Alguien que se desprecia tanto como para emponzoñarse porque lo diga la tele...



Pues si soy de los Bills, un asco que mahomes y la ot de suerte les ganase para luego hacer el ridi y dejarnos la peor superlol de la historia.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Ago 2022)

Este es el año de los Cowboys.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Ago 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Este es el año de los Cowboys.



XDDD que cabron


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (31 Ago 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Todavia existen los Lions?.



Si desaparecieran, los americanos dejarian de celebrar el dia de Accion de Gracias.

Bueno, ahi van mis apuestas: este año se retira de verdad Tom Brady despues de un sack que acarrea al defensor 250 partidos de suspension por "violencia innecesaria", Rodgers y Mahomes se quedan sin su segunda SB (segun algunos tan facil de ganar si estas en un "buen" equipo) y los Jets se clasifican para PO.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Ago 2022)

Pues viendo las cuotas los Bills son muy favoritos, se paga a 7 euros y el siguiente son los Chiefs a 11.


----------



## FROM HELL (31 Ago 2022)

Los del fantasy han puesto a Rodgers en el puesto 13 de QBs. Supongo que lo de ir al podcast de Rogan a reírse de los magufos covidianos ha hecho pupita .

Menudos hijosdeputa plandemistas.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (7 Sep 2022)

Mañana empieza esto con un partido, el Rams-Bills que no se habria disputado este año de no ser por la ampliacion a 17 partidos. Voy con los pronosticos de la W1

-Bills gana a Rams
-Eagles gana a Lions
-49ers gana a Bears
-Bengals gana a Steelers
-Dolphins gana a Patriots
-Browns gana a Panthers
-Colts gana a Texans
-Saints gana a Falcons
-Ravens gana a Jets
-Redskins gana a Jaguars
-Packers gana a Vikings
-Titans gana a Giants
-Chargers gana a Raiders
-Chiefs gana a Cardinals
-Cowobys gana a Buccaneers
-Broncos gana a Seahawks


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Sep 2022)

Como el año pasado, pondre las cuotas de campeon y como van variando

Buffalo Bills 7
Tampa Bay Buccaneers 8
Kansas City Chiefs 11
Los Angeles Rams 12
Green Bay Packers 13
Los Angeles Chargers 15
Denver Broncos 16
San Francisco 49ers 16

Baltimore Ravens 19
Cincinnati Bengals 19
Dallas Cowboys 23
Philadelphia Eagles 23
Indianapolis Colts 26
Cleveland Browns 29
Tennesse Titans 31
Arizona Cardinals 31

Las Vegas Raiders 34
Miami Dolphins 36
New England Patriots 36
New Orleans Saints 36
Minnesota Vikings 41
Washington NoRedskins 67
Carolina Panthers 67
Pittsburgh Steelers 81

Seattle Seahawks 81
New York Giants 81
Jacksonville Jaguars 101
Chicago Bears 101
Detroit Lions 101
Atlanta Falcons 126
New York Jets 126
Houston Texans 176


----------



## Sapere_Aude (7 Sep 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Mañana empieza esto con un partido, el Rams-Bills que no se habria disputado este año de no ser por la ampliacion a 17 partidos. Voy con los pronosticos de la W1
> 
> *-Bills gana a Rams*
> -Eagles gana a Lions
> ...



Buenos partidos en negrita. Son los que veré esta semana.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (7 Sep 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Como el año pasado, pondre las cuotas de campeon y como van variando
> 
> Buffalo Bills 7
> Tampa Bay Buccaneers 8
> ...



Parece que en Pittsburgh vamos a comer mierda a cucharones.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (7 Sep 2022)

Si se cumple lo que pone en las cuotas la SB seria Bills-Bucs, solo les faltaba a los Bills perder contra Brady.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Sep 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Parece que en Pittsburgh vamos a comer mierda a cucharones.



A 3.90 que se mete en playoff y 1.26 que no. Eso es mas o menos una cuarta parte, quiza una quinta (20-25% de entrar en playoff)


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Sep 2022)

Pues palicita sana de Bills en Los Angeles


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Sep 2022)

Empiezan bien los favoritos pero esto es muy largo, no hay que sobrerreaccionar.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Sep 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Empiezan bien los favoritos pero esto es muy largo, no hay que sobrerreaccionar.



Overreaction es la palabra que mas se oye en la jornada 1 de la NFL en el original


----------



## Edu.R (11 Sep 2022)

A Burrow le roban siempre. Pobre hombre.

Los Jets dando muchísima pena.

Cojo sitio para el derbi a las 22:25.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Sep 2022)

Jefferson fockandose a los de la bahia. Y Cowboys un comienzo bastante Paco.

En 2 semanas os mando fotos desde Minnesota.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Sep 2022)

No he podido ver nada, ¿que conclusiones sacais de la W1?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Sep 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> No he podido ver nada, ¿que conclusiones sacais de la W1?.



Que los Bills estan con la polla por fuera, que los Steelers ganaron un partido epico (Bengals fallo extra point para ganar a 2segs del final y fg en la prorroga de 29yds, tambien para ganar) y Steelers ganó con fg en último seg de la peorroga

49ers dieron pena contra los Bears en la segunda mitad, Dallas dio pena todo el partido contra Buccaneers y Brady sigue a lo suyo, Falcons vuelve a regalar partidos que tenia ganado y Vikings sodomizo y humillo a Packers.

Y un empate entre Texans y Colts a 20 (iban 20-3)

El thursday night es un interesantisimo Chiefs vs Chargers


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Sep 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Que los Bills estan con la polla por fuera



Pues fijate que estoy cada vez mas convencido de que no van a ser campeones, basta que un equipo sea tan favorito para que luego la cague.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Sep 2022)

El Chiefs-Chargers me parece el partido mas interesante de la W2.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Sep 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Pues fijate que estoy cada vez mas convencido de que no van a ser campeones, basta que un equipo sea tan favorito para que luego la cague.



Yo tambien creo qye no ganaran


----------



## Walter Sobchak (15 Sep 2022)

Ya tenemos aqui la jornada 2, que se abre con el Chiefs-Chargers, para mi el partido mas interesante de la jornada. Los Chargers han ganado en KC en 3 de las ultimas 4 temporadas, el que gane se pondra lider de la AFC Oeste en solitario, voy con los pronosticos de la semana:

-Chiefs gana a Chargers
-Steelers gana a Patriots
-Giants gana a Panthers
-Browns gana a Jets
-Colts gana a Jaguars
-Ravens gana a Dolphins
-Buccaneers gana a Saints
-Lions gana a Redskins
-49ers gana a Seahawks
-Rams gana a Falcons
-Raiders gana a Cardinals
-Broncos gana a Texans
-Cowboys gana a Bengals
-Packers gana a Bears
-Bills gana a Titans
-Vikings gana a Eagles


----------



## Sapere_Aude (15 Sep 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Ya tenemos aqui la jornada 2, que se abre con el Chiefs-Chargers, para mi el partido mas interesante de la jornada. Los Chargers han ganado en KC en 3 de las ultimas 4 temporadas, el que gane se pondra lider de la AFC Oeste en solitario, voy con los pronosticos de la semana:
> 
> *-Chiefs gana a Chargers*
> -Steelers gana a Patriots
> ...



Estos son los partidos que veré esta semana.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Sep 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Que los Bills estan con la polla por fuera, que los Steelers ganaron un partido epico (Bengals fallo extra point para ganar a 2segs del final y fg en la prorroga de 29yds, tambien para ganar) y Steelers ganó con fg en último seg de la peorroga



Dilo todo, que los Steelers fallaron un FG en la prórroga también que dio en el palo. Hubo 3 patadas seguidas "muy asequibles", todo con fallo (Dos Bengals y 1 Steelers). Y a los Bengals les robaron un TD (Aunque influyó menos, porque luego lograron ese TD al final).

Burrow me da muchísima pena, en serio. Le cogí cariño el año pasado, y sigo en las mismas.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (17 Sep 2022)

Parece que los Chiefs siguen siendo los amos de la AFC Oeste.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Sep 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Parece que los Chiefs siguen siendo los amos de la AFC Oeste.



Los Chargers no supieron cerrar el partido. 

Nah, tanto favoritismo y son lo de siempre


----------



## Walter Sobchak (17 Sep 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Los Chargers no supieron cerrar el partido.
> 
> Nah, tanto favoritismo y son lo de siempre



¿Quien da favoritos a los Chargers?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Sep 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Quien da favoritos a los Chargers?.



Mira las apuestas, eran 6° a principio de año


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Sep 2022)

Pedazo remontada de Miami en Baltimore.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Sep 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Pedazo remontada de Miami en Baltimore.



Hubieron 3 muy bestias ayer

-Miami remonto 21 puntos en el ultimo cuarto, algo que no pasaba desde hace 16 años en la nfl
-Los Browns ganaban 30-17 en el 2 minute warning y acabaron perdiendo ante los Jets
-Los Raiders ganaban 20-0 al descansp y 23-7 durante el ultimo cuarto y perdieron en la prorroga ante Cardinals


----------



## El amigo (19 Sep 2022)

Deporte extraño


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (19 Sep 2022)

Pues a expensas de lo que hagan Eagles y Vikings esta noche, en la segunda jornada ya solo quedan cuatro candidatos a la enesima Temporada Ferpecta.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Sep 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Deporte extraño



Por¿?

Por cierto, vaya con la conversion de 2


----------



## Bimbo (19 Sep 2022)

Apuesto por bills o chiefs


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (20 Sep 2022)

Los Bills ya han APALIZADO a Rams y Titans.

A expensas de que les pille una de sus ya historicas pajaras en PO, se les ve fuertotes.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (20 Sep 2022)

Joder con los Bills, creo que les metere unos eurillos antes de que se desplome la cuota.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Sep 2022)

Aqui en EEUU en la TV ya están con: ¿Derrotará alguien a los Bills?

La semana que viene Bills at Dolphins, wuen partido.

Yo me iré a ver a los Vikings en vivo y en directo, ayer secaron a Jefferson y no hubo manera. 3 intercepciones en la red zone de los Eagles, y algún uy más.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (20 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo me iré a ver a los Vikings en vivo y en directo, ayer secaron a Jefferson y no hubo manera. 3 intercepciones en la red zone de los Eagles, y algún uy más.



Buh, a ver a los Vikings hay que ir en diciembre con -20°C en las gradas.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 Sep 2022)

Hoy empieza la W3 con el duelo entre Browns y Steelers, dos equipos con 1-1 y que la cagaron la semana pasada, destaca el duelo entre Dolphins y Bills por el liderato de la AFC Este.

-Browns gana a Steelers
-Bills gana a Dolphins
-Bengals gana a Jets
-Titans gana a Raiders
-Saints gana a Panthers
-Ravens gana a Patriots
-Vikings gana a Lions
-Eagles gana a Redskins
-Chiefs gana a Colts
-Bears gana a Texans
-Chargers gana a Jaguars
-Rams gana a Cardinals
-Buccaneers gana a Packers
-Seahawks gana a Falcons
-49ers gana a Broncos
-Cowboys gana a Giants


----------



## GaryPeaton (22 Sep 2022)

GaryPeaton dijo:


> A ver si espabila Prescott y puede ayudar a hacer una temporada ilusionante para el equipo de america



Me autocito y madre mía vaya guru estoy hecho.... Prescott lesionado pero el segundo partido con Rush hemos ganado así que igual mejor esta de titular el. 
De todas formas soy muy fan de Mahomes y Kelce así que a muerte con los Chiefs Tb (hill porque te fuiste?.....)


----------



## FROM HELL (25 Sep 2022)

A priori no hay mucha chicha esta jornada salvo el bills- dolphins, para comprobar si los de Allen van a seguir con el rabo colgando y si los de la Florida apuntan a cosas chulis, que diría la ministro.

El packers v buccaneers se ha convertido en un defensa de Tampa VS carrera de Green bay, cuando debería ser un brady VS rodgers.

Pero Aaron se presenta con sus receptores novatos y mancos y Brady se ha quedado sin godwin, evans y son duda fournette, gage, Jones y perryman. Han tenido que activar a Julian Beasley Edelman


----------



## FROM HELL (25 Sep 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Hoy empieza la W3 con el duelo entre Browns y Steelers, dos equipos con 1-1 y que la cagaron la semana pasada, destaca el duelo entre Dolphins y Bills por el liderato de la AFC Este.
> 
> -Browns gana a Steelers
> -Bills gana a Dolphins
> ...



Sería un 0-3 de raiders y colts y los cowboys en positivo. Vaya tela de inicio.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Sep 2022)

En el Titans-Raiders seria un 0-3 para el que pierda, de todos modos Tennessee tiene mas margen en su division. Los Colts no se pondrian 0-3, empataron en Houston.


----------



## FROM HELL (25 Sep 2022)

Lo de Miami-bills está siendo brutal


----------



## Bimbo (25 Sep 2022)

Han palmado los bills y los chief


----------



## FROM HELL (25 Sep 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Han palmado los bills y los chief



En los Bills han podido hasta palmar jugadores.


----------



## Bimbo (25 Sep 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> En los Bills han podido hasta palmar jugadores.



Ojo a miami


----------



## FROM HELL (25 Sep 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Ojo a miami



Partidazo pero demasiado condicionado por el calor brutal.


----------



## Bimbo (25 Sep 2022)

Por cierto quien creeis que sera el mvp? Mahomes, allen? Herbert?


----------



## Edu.R (25 Sep 2022)

Ya he sido preñado por el espíritu vikingo de Minnesota para los restos, esta noche o mañana os cuento que tal la vivencia con testimonio gráfico.

Ya he visto que aquí palman todos menos Philly y Miami.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya he sido preñado por el espíritu vikingo de Minnesota para los restos, esta noche o mañana os cuento que tal la vivencia con testimonio gráfico.
> 
> Ya he visto que aquí palman todos menos Philly y Miami.



Pues ha estado entretenido el partido, has tenido suerte


----------



## Edu.R (25 Sep 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues ha estado entretenido el partido, has tenido suerte



Si, muy igualado. Los Lions jugándose los 4th Down todo el rato (Se han jugado 7-8 cuartos down con todo su papo), y no 4th&1 en la 20, 4th&6 en el medio del campo.  

Yo lo veía perdido, pero al final en los últimos 3 minutos los Vikings han hecho todo bien y se ha ganado 24-28. 

Los playoffs son posibles.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (26 Sep 2022)

¿Ya se habla de temporada perfecta para los Dolphins?.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Sep 2022)

Se va a rajar del final de partido de Tampa y lo poco trabajado que parece su ataque. 

Pero normal. Entre que Brady tiene dias libres y el resto se pasa las semanas con entrenamientos limitados, tiene merito que alguien sepa ahi cual es su ruta o a quien bloquea. 

Por suerte para Brady esto tiene pinta de temporada rara y sorpresones gordos ( han palmado en la misma tarde kansas, bills, chargers y bucs ) asi que con ganar la division es suficiente aunque te comas el comodin. 

Despacito que son 45 años


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Sep 2022)

Joder, solo 2 invictos: Miami Dolphins y Philadelphia Eagles con 3-0

Y solo uno con todo derrotas, Las Vegas Raiders con 0-3


----------



## Walter Sobchak (30 Sep 2022)

Ya solo quedan invictos los Eagles.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Sep 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Ya solo quedan invictos los Eagles.



Y eso solo en 3 semanas

Tua se llevó una hostia sana ayer


----------



## Truki (30 Sep 2022)

Cuanta más igualdad mejor, que siga así toda la temporada y que lleguen los partidos a vida o muerte .


----------



## Edu.R (30 Sep 2022)

Bueno, como prometí, os cuento mi vivencia en Minneapolis.

Domingo 25 de Septiembre. Un día estupendo, sol y unos 60 ºF. Un amigo mio me dijo, "por favor, traéme una camiseta de los Vikings", y como era lo único que tenía (Se la compré el sábado), me la puse para ir. En EEUU no se estilan las banderas ni las bufandas, todo dios con una camiseta morada para ir al campo. Minneapolis tiene, se ve, un sistema público de transporte "muy bueno" (Siendo EEUU), asique me cogí el tranvía (Metro) y para el US Bank Stadium. Llegué unos 90 minutos antes, ahi ya iba todo el mundo a remar, aunque quedaban muchos todavía alrededor del campo.







El control de seguridad muy laxo, solo un arco detector de metales, ni cacheo ni nada. Eso si, dentro del campo había bastante policia. El US Bank Stadium no es de los estadios más grandes, pero aun asi, salvo que hayas ido a alguno de los estadios grandes de fútbol de Europa, impresiona un poco.

Busqué mi asiento, sección 339, fila B, asiento 25. Cual fue mi sorpresa que estaba muy centradito, casi justo en la yarda 50.







Estuve un rato mirando y haciendo fotos. Luego vi como funcionaba lo de la comida y la bebida: hay de todo, varios puestos diferentes y también vendedores ambulantes. Eso si, es bastante carilla (Como te cojas una cosa normal, un snack y una bebida, te vas a 25$). Para la bebida con alcohol te piden el ID siempre, y solo les vale pasaporte o carnet de conducir. Mi DNI español no valía, asi que me tuve que joder y beber agua. Por el camino, vi la sala de prensa y de realización, buenos bichos de monitor que tienen







Cuando faltaban como 20 minutos para empezar, me viene un hombre y me dice que ese asiento es suyo  y yo pues... no, ¿no? Que estaba en la sección 340, que me había equivocado. Asique si, me tocó ver el partido desde la yarda 30 del lado derecho. Nada serio.

15 minutos antes de empezar, un espectáculo de esos que les gustan a los americanos. Unas Cheerleaders gostosas (Muy gostosas), y unos hombrecillos con tambores. La cabecera de un barco vikingo a la derecha por donde salían viejas glorias de los Vikings, los jugadores y alguna cosilla más.







Luego el himno americano, por supuesto. No vaya a ser que se nos olvide que somos americanos. Y finalmente, el ritual. Un cuerno más grande que el miembro viril de Rocco Siffredi que se sopla antes de empezar cada partido, y luego el SKOL. Un tambor también muy grande, se empieza a mamporrear, todos a dar palmas y a gritar SKOL. Esto se lo han copiado a los islandeses y a los nórdicos europeos, pero bueno, que son los Vikings por algo.

Y nada, comenzó el partido. Yo honestamente pensaba que los Vikings iban a ganar "más o menos bien" (7-10 pts), pero acaba el 1º cuarto y nos vamos palmando 7-0. Y nada más empezar el 2º cuarto, 14-0. Los Lions jugándose los 4th Down todo el rato, y saliéndoles bien (En la primera parte se jugaron fácil 5 o 6). Por suerte, en los últimos 10 minutos los Vikings empezaron a jugar y al descanso nos fuimos 14-14.

La 2º parte empezó IGUAL. Los Lions arriesgando y ganando, y los Vikings más frios que Rovaniemi en el mes de enero. 24-14, casi terminando el 3º cuarto. Entonces viene el momento paco del fumble y la recuperación de los Lions cuando estabamos ya casi en la red zone. Yo ahi pensé, buf, 2 Touchdowns y conceder como mucho un FG... no sé yo. Eso si, los Lions hicieron un montón de "faltas", cosa que los Vikings no.

Lo cierto es que nada más empezar el último cuarto, 10 abajo, tenemos un 4th down en nuestra 25-30 o asi, y dicen... nada, punt. La gente se puso a abuchear, pero lo cierto es que fue la decisión correcta. La defensa recupero el balón luego más delante (Por punt de los Lions, casi no avanzaron nada), y acabo en 21-24. Faltaban unos 7-8 minutos, y los Lions se pusieron a jugar lento (Obviamente). Total, que llegan a la 30 de Minnesota y tienen un 4th down y dicen... venga, nos la jugamos. Pero les sale mal y Minnesota recupera el balón. Quedaban 4 minutos o asi. Pero un drive sin apenas historia, y hay que jugarse un 4th&8 en medio campo. Sale mal, y casi que adios muy buenas.

La única opción era cortar justo ese ataque de los Lions a base de timeouts y jugásela rápido al final. Y entonces llega el momento en el que los Lions tienen un 4th&4 en la 39 de Minnesota para "ganar el partido" y dicen: "Tiremos el FG"  54 yardazas. Decisión equivocadísima, despues de estar todo el puto partido jugándote 4th Downs y valiéndole a los Vikings solo un TD, te tiras el FG. No entra, y les dejas un drive de 60 yardas, cuando se lo podías haber dejado de 90 o incluso haber ganado directamente. Pues nada, Cousins se saca los dos mejores pases de todo el partido (El 2º de más de 30 yardas) y TD. BOOM, EXTASIS. 45 segundos quedaban, que encima dieron para una intercepción por pase desesperado de Goff.

En definitiva, los Vikings prácticamente solo tuvieron un momento brillante, el del último TD, y el resto del partido bastante planos, aunque sin cagarla mucho, todo sea dicho. Los Lions más valientes, pero también más imprecisos. Al final, me quedé con la sensación de que "24-28 y muchisimas gracias" porque yo creo que de cada 10 partidos asi, los Lions ganan 7 u 8.

Al final nada, un par de fotos al estadio y por supuesto al tambor:







Ahora en el siguiente mensaje pongo un par de fotos más, que solo deja 5 por mensaje.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Sep 2022)

Final del calentamiento de los Vikings:







Pregame show:







Aqui al final del partido, desde un lateral:







Y un puente en el centro de Minneapolis para emular el programa de Pepe Navarro de los 90: Esta Noche cruzamos el Mississippi:







¿Volveré? No lo sé. Ojalá.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (2 Oct 2022)

Pues ya que se menciona a los Vikings van 3-1.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Oct 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Pues ya que se menciona a los Vikings van 3-1.



Y los Packers palmakdo en casita vs patriots, que le daria liderato en solitario a vikings


----------



## Walter Sobchak (3 Oct 2022)

Los Steelers palmando en casa contra los Jets, temporadón.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Oct 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Los Steelers palmando en casa contra los Jets, temporadón.



1-3 ya, la cosa es peligrosa aunque no dramatica


----------



## Walter Sobchak (3 Oct 2022)

Lo importante es participar.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Oct 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Pues ya que se menciona a los Vikings van 3-1.



La verdad que es un deporte tan igualado, que llegas a situaciones en las que la suerte influye. Hoy tira New Orleans un FG lejanísimo, de 60 yardas, da en el palo derecho, baja, da en el poste inferior, y se sale fuera. Era para forzar la prórroga, pero ha ganado Minnesota. Pues que en un tiro de 54m influyan 2cm, tiene cojones.

Y los Vikings 3-1. Y podría ser 1-3 perfectamente. Menuda diferencia.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La verdad que es un deporte tan igualado, que llegas a situaciones en las que la suerte influye. Hoy tira New Orleans un FG lejanísimo, de 60 yardas, da en el palo derecho, baja, da en el poste inferior, y se sale fuera. Era para forzar la prórroga, pero ha ganado Minnesota. Pues que en un tiro de 54m influyan 2cm, tiene cojones.
> 
> Y los Vikings 3-1. Y podría ser 1-3 perfectamente. Menuda diferencia.



Ha estado guapo el final

Tu eres de Vikings, por cierto?


----------



## Edu.R (3 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ha estado guapo el final
> 
> Tu eres de Vikings, por cierto?



A ver, digamos que tengo mis equipos con los que "simpatizo", pero obviamente ver mi 1º partido de NFL en directo en Minnesota, decanta bastante la balanza desde hace unos dias. Los Vikings ya me caían bien, ojo, no elegí el partido al azar.

Seattle, Dallas y New England estarían en esa terna de equipos que me caen simpáticos. New Orleans tampoco está mal, no he superado aquella interferencia de pase en la cara del árbitro.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Oct 2022)

Pongo aqui a los equipos con la cuota de ser campeon comparada con la inicial


Buffalo Bills 7 - 5
Tampa Bay Buccaneers 8 - 11
Kansas City Chiefs 11 - 7.50
Los Angeles Rams 12 - 17
Green Bay Packers 13 - 10
Los Angeles Chargers 15 - 21
Denver Broncos 16 - 29
San Francisco 49ers 16 - 17

Baltimore Ravens 19 - 17
Cincinnati Bengals 19 - 21
Dallas Cowboys 23 - 29
Philadelphia Eagles 23 - 8.50
Indianapolis Colts 26 - 51
Cleveland Browns 29 - 51
Tennesse Titans 31 - 51
Arizona Cardinals 31 - 51

Las Vegas Raiders 34 - 67
Miami Dolphins 36 - 23
New England Patriots 36 - 101
New Orleans Saints 36 - 81
Minnesota Vikings 41 - 21
Washington NoRedskins 67 - 201
Carolina Panthers 67 - 151
Pittsburgh Steelers 81 - 151

Seattle Seahawks 81 - 401
New York Giants 81 - 101
Jacksonville Jaguars 101 - 67
Chicago Bears 101 - 251
Detroit Lions 101 - 151
Atlanta Falcons 126 - 151
New York Jets 126 - 251
Houston Texans 176 - 751


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pongo aqui a los equipos con la cuota de ser campeon comparada con la inicial
> 
> 
> Buffalo Bills 7 - 5
> ...



¿El primer numero es la cuota actual o la que habia antes de empezar?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Oct 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿El primer numero es la cuota actual o la que habia antes de empezar?



El primero es el antes de empezar, el segundo ahora.

Como prueba, los Eagles


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El primero es el antes de empezar, el segundo ahora.
> 
> Como prueba, los Eagles



Joder, menudo bajon, habra que ver si esto va en serio o les pasa como a los Cardinals hace años, que empezaron tambien 4-0 y a partir de ahi solo ganaron un partido.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Oct 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Joder, menudo bajon, habra que ver si esto va en serio o les pasa como a los Cardinals hace años, que empezaron tambien 4-0 y a partir de ahi solo ganaron un partido.



No les he visto, no me atrevo a pronosticar.

Hoy hay un Colts vs Broncos, de atractivo medio, siendo generoso


----------



## Edu.R (6 Oct 2022)

En verde los que bajan la cuota y en rojo los que la han subido.

Buffalo Bills 7 - 5
Tampa Bay Buccaneers 8 - 11
Kansas City Chiefs 11 - 7.50
Los Angeles Rams 12 - 17
Green Bay Packers 13 - 10
Los Angeles Chargers 15 - 21
Denver Broncos 16 - 29
San Francisco 49ers 16 - 17

Baltimore Ravens 19 - 17
Cincinnati Bengals 19 - 21
Dallas Cowboys 23 - 29
Philadelphia Eagles 23 - 8.50
Indianapolis Colts 26 - 51
Cleveland Browns 29 - 51
Tennesse Titans 31 - 51
Arizona Cardinals 31 - 51

Las Vegas Raiders 34 - 67
Miami Dolphins 36 - 23
New England Patriots 36 - 101
New Orleans Saints 36 - 81
Minnesota Vikings 41 - 21
Washington NoRedskins 67 - 201
Carolina Panthers 67 - 151
Pittsburgh Steelers 81 - 151

Seattle Seahawks 81 - 401
New York Giants 81 - 101
Jacksonville Jaguars 101 - 67
Chicago Bears 101 - 251
Detroit Lions 101 - 151
Atlanta Falcons 126 - 151
New York Jets 126 - 251
Houston Texans 176 - 751 

Eagles, Dolphins y Vikings serían esas "posibles" sorpresas que casi nadie vio venir. Queda muchísimo, pero los Eagles han pasado de Playoff rapado a finalistas de la Superbowl.

AFC:
Buffalo Bills
---
Kansas City Chiefs
Baltimore Ravens
AFC Sur  
---
Los Angeles Chargers
Cinccinati Bengals
Miami Dolphins

NFC:
Philadelphia Eagles
---
Green Bay Packers
Tampa Bay Buccaners
San Francisco 49ers
----
Los Angeles Rams
Minnesota Vikings
Dallas Cowboys


----------



## Edu.R (6 Oct 2022)

Y esto de regalo, no puedo más con la vida,     :









La teoría que apunta a Cristiano como ‘culpable’ del divorcio de Tom Brady y Gisele Bündchen


El quarterback de los Buccaneers anunció su retirada de la NFL en febrero y mes y medio después regresó, curiosamente tras ver un hat-trick de Ronaldo.




as.com


----------



## Donyet (7 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La verdad que es un deporte tan igualado, que llegas a situaciones en las que la suerte influye. Hoy tira New Orleans un FG lejanísimo, de 60 yardas, da en el palo derecho, baja, da en el poste inferior, y se sale fuera. Era para forzar la prórroga, pero ha ganado Minnesota. Pues que en un tiro de 54m influyan 2cm, tiene cojones.
> 
> Y los Vikings 3-1. Y podría ser 1-3 perfectamente. Menuda diferencia.



Hicieron un estudio el año pasado, y quitando los 2 últimos minutos de cada partido, los vikings hubiesen sido el mejor equipo de la liga.
Cuenta la suerte también.

La liga es larga y hay bajones. Ahora veo a los chefs superiores a todos, pero ya veremos. Ojo a los Bills a la hora de la verdad.
Rams y Bengals volverán a estar ahí.

Yo también soy de Vikings.
Mala suerte de Cine, año perdido. Skol¡¡


----------



## Donyet (7 Oct 2022)

Predicción temprana de la FoX para play offs


----------



## Walter Sobchak (7 Oct 2022)

Que poco me gusta la ampliacion a 7 equipos en playoffs.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Oct 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Que poco me gusta la ampliacion a 7 equipos en playoffs.



A mí me encanta, lo veo un acierto


----------



## Walter Sobchak (8 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> A mí me encanta, lo veo un acierto



Antes o despues ampliaran a 8, tampoco me gusta la ampliacion a 17 partidos, de hecho ya se esta hablando de ampliar a 18 y quitar un partido de pretemporada, yo volveria al 16-6.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Oct 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Antes o despues ampliaran a 8, tampoco me gusta la ampliacion a 17 partidos, de hecho ya se esta hablando de ampliar a 18 y quitar un partido de pretemporada, yo volveria al 16-6.



La ampliacion a 8 no me gustaria salvo que hagan el "double bye" que estaba en el tintero cuando se hablaba. Si es cuadro puro no. 

Y las ampliaciones a 17 (o 18 partidos) tampoco me gusta.

Pero lo de 7 en playoff sí. Currate el seed 1 o vence 4 partidos en postemporada para ser campeon

Ademas cuando ampliaron a 12 eran 28 equipos, y ahora son 32


----------



## Edu.R (9 Oct 2022)

Sobre posibles futuros cambios.

Primero: Para dar "igualdad". Los 16 equipos que juegan 9 partidos en casa y 8 fuera. Esos partidos podrían jugarse fuera de EEUU. La NFL ofrecería 16 partidos que pueden jugarse en México, en Reino Unido o en Europa, y de paso "igualar" la competición (Porque realmente serían partidos en campo neutral). Es un doble win a todas luces, y a medio plazo lo harán: Iguala la competición, la NFL gana pasta y además se expande, dando a los aficionados no americanos la posibilidad de ver partidos en directo. Esto a 3-5 años vista.

Segundo: Yo no veo lo de clasificar a 8 para el play-off. Con 7 tenía mis dudas, y ya veremos cuantas veces el 7º es capaz de hacer "algo" en play-off. Porque ya con 6 incluso muchas veces había un campeón de división Paco que por ranking no merecía ni jugar los play-offs. Y quitas cualquer "ventaja" de hacer una buena fase regular. Ahora mismo, ser el mejor de tu conferencia te ahorra un partido y te permite jugar las dos "finales (Divisional y Conferencia)" de local, lo cual es una buena ventaja por la que merece luchar. Un doble-bye sería más un tipo "play-out" de la NBA, y le daría algo más de sentido a la temporada regular, pero te alarga todo una semana y penaliza en exceso a un no ganador de división que ha podido ser el 2º mejor de su conferencia. No lo veo.

Tercero: 18 partidos (Y 2 de pretemporada). Caemos en el error de estirar el chicle. Cuanto más dure una fase regular, menos importa cada victoria. Es verdad que es un cambio pequeño, pero ya lo ha dicho en conforero Donyet: Los Vikings el año pasado podrían haber ganado su conferencia y por detalles mínimos de finales de los partidos no llegaron ni a play-offs. Pues un partido más no es un detalle mínimo... seguro que se ponen a mirar "que habría pasado si..." con 16 y con 18, y habría cambios notables en la composición de los play-offs.

En definitiva, yo el único cambio que veo "y apuebo" es el de sacar 16 partidos de la NFL de EEUU, para que todo el mundo juegue 8 en casa, 8 fuera y 1 en sede "neutral".


----------



## Donyet (10 Oct 2022)

Rams y Bengals flojitos esta semana otra vez.


----------



## hijodepantera (10 Oct 2022)

¿como se explica lo de Jets por ahora?


----------



## Donyet (10 Oct 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> ¿como se explica lo de Jets por ahora?



Veremos en adelante, pero contra 2 equipos potentes, han perdido ( Ravens y Bengals).

Philadelphia , sin una super estrella, a ver si aguantan.
Los Bills están muy fuertes, al final del año pasado, para mi era el mejor equipo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Oct 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> Rams y Bengals flojitos esta semana otra vez.



Hombre, Bengals han perdido de fg en ultimo segundo


----------



## Donyet (10 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Hombre, Bengals han perdido de fg en ultimo segundo



Ya ya, me refiero que no han empezado demasiado finos, contano que son los finalistas.


----------



## Donyet (10 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Hombre, Bengals han perdido de fg en ultimo segundo



¿ Que opinas de Cowboys?.
El año pasado iban como un tiro al final, y se quedó en nada.
Ahora con lo de Prescott, pensaba que caerían, pero no parece.
Claro que, con esa defensa, vas al fin del mundo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Oct 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> ¿ Que opinas de Cowboys?.
> El año pasado iban como un tiro al final, y se quedó en nada.
> Ahora con lo de Prescott, pensaba que caerían, pero no parece.
> Claro que, con esa defensa, vas al fin del mundo.



El problema es que su division es muy chunga.

Ellos 4-1, Giants 4-1 y los Eagles 5-0.

Y sin ganar la division como mucho puedes ser Seed 5, y desde ahí es chungo ser campeón salvo que seas muy superior al resto


----------



## GaryPeaton (10 Oct 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Por cierto quien creeis que sera el mvp? Mahomes, allen? Herbert?



Yo creo que entre mahomes, Allen y Rodgers puede estar la cosa


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (10 Oct 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> ¿como se explica lo de Jets por ahora?



Porque semos los mas reshulones.

Pero tambien es mala suerte que desde hace 20 años el coco de la liga este -casi- siempre en la AFC Este.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El problema es que su division es muy chunga.
> 
> Ellos 4-1, Giants 4-1 y los Eagles 5-0.
> 
> Y sin ganar la division como mucho puedes ser Seed 5, y desde ahí es chungo ser campeón salvo que seas muy superior al resto



Bueno, el problema es que juegas todo fuera de casa, pero si eres Seed 5 te puede tocar algo Paco en el Wild Card, y luego son 2 partidos.

Creo que lo puse una vez, pero buscaré cuantos han sido campeones sin ganar su división.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, el problema es que juegas todo fuera de casa, pero si eres Seed 5 te puede tocar algo Paco en el Wild Card, y luego son 2 partidos.
> 
> Creo que lo puse una vez, pero buscaré cuantos han sido campeones sin ganar su división.



Los Bucs de Brady el mas reciente, pero no hay muchos...los Raiders un año, los packers de Rodgers, los Steelers en uno de los anillos mas recientes, y poco mas.

Es muy chungo.

La ventaja de ser Seed 5 es que el 4 es el peor campeon de division, que a veces es extremadamente malo (como los Bucs cuando ganan, que eran los NoRedskins)


----------



## Walter Sobchak (10 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Los Bucs de Brady el mas reciente, pero no hay muchos...los Raiders un año, los packers de Rodgers, los Steelers en uno de los anillos mas recientes, y poco mas.
> 
> Es muy chungo.
> 
> La ventaja de ser Seed 5 es que el 4 es el peor campeon de division, que a veces es extremadamente malo (como los Bucs cuando ganan, que eran los NoRedskins)



Tambien los Giants de 2007 cuando evitan la temporada perfecta de los Patriots.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (10 Oct 2022)

Los Broncos y Ravens ganaron su primera SB cuando habia 3 divisiones por conferencia sin ganarla y fueron seed 4, igual que los Raiders al principio de los 80.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Oct 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Tambien los Giants de 2007 cuando evitan la temporada perfecta de los Patriots.



Cierto.

Estoy pensando que los Giants cada superbowl la ganan de underdog en los playoff. Son la Italia de la NFL


----------



## Walter Sobchak (10 Oct 2022)

Yo de los Cowboys no me fio, sobre todo como lleguen a playoffs con expectativas altas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Oct 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Yo de los Cowboys no me fio, sobre todo como lleguen a playoffs con expectativas altas.



No te fias para bien o para mal¿?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (10 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No te fias para bien o para mal¿?



No me fio de que lleguen muy lejos, ya me los veo perdiendo en casa contra los Vikings o algo asi.


----------



## Donyet (11 Oct 2022)

Los chefs, 3er cuarto brutal.

La temporada es larga y suele haber altibajos, lesiones, difícil mantener el ritmo, pero ahora son superiores a todos.
Aún así, a 4 min. Del final, han tenido dos opciones de ganar los Raiders


----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Los Bucs de Brady el mas reciente, pero no hay muchos...los Raiders un año, los packers de Rodgers, los Steelers en uno de los anillos mas recientes, y poco mas.
> 
> Es muy chungo.
> 
> La ventaja de ser Seed 5 es que el 4 es el peor campeon de division, que a veces es extremadamente malo (como los Bucs cuando ganan, que eran los NoRedskins)



Os hago un "recap" de las seeds, desde que la NFL tiene el formato actual (2002), 20 ediciones:

2002: 2º NFC vs 1º AFC
2003: 1º AFC vs 3º NFC
2004: 2º AFC vs 1º NFC
2005: 6º AFC vs 1º NFC
2006: 3º AFC vs 1º NFC
2007: 5º NFC vs 1º AFC
2008: 2º AFC vs 4º NFC
2009: 1º NFC vs 1º AFC
2010: 6º NFC vs 2º AFC
2011: 4º NFC vs 1º AFC
2012: 4º AFC vs 2º NFC
2013: 1º NFC vs 1º AFC
2014: 1º AFC vs 1º NFC
2015: 1º AFC vs 1º NFC
2016: 1º AFC vs 2º NFC
2017: 1º NFC vs 1º AFC
2018: 2º AFC vs 2º NFC
2019: 2º AFC vs 1º NFC
2020: 5º NFC vs 1º AFC
2021: 4º NFC vs 4º AFC

Ganador de la Super bowl
Seed 1: 7 veces
Seed 2: 5 veces
Seed 3: 1 vez
Seed 4: 3 veces
Seed 5: 2 veces
Seed 6: 2 veces

Finalista No ganador
Seed 1: 13 veces
Seed 2: 4 veces
Seed 3: 1 vez
Seed 4: 2 veces
Seed 5-6: nunca

Finalista
Seed 1: 20 veces
Seed 2: 9 veces
Seed 3: 2 veces
Seed 4: 5 veces
Seed 5: 2 veces
Seed 6: 2 veces

- Es curioso que a la final el Seed 1 y el 2 llegan mucho, (29 de 40 veces, un 73% de las veces), pero solo ganan el 60% de las veces (12 de 20 veces). 
- El Seed 1 llega a la final el 50% de las veces, y gana el 35% de ellas. 
- Cuando un no ganador de división llega a la superbowl, la gana (ha pasado 4 veces, y las 4 ganaron).

Eso si, desde 2010, solo un no ganador de división (Buccaners en 2020) ha llegado/ganado la Superbowl.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Os hago un "recap" de las seeds, desde que la NFL tiene el formato actual (2002), 20 ediciones:
> 
> 2002: 2º NFC vs 1º AFC
> 2003: 1º AFC vs 3º NFC
> ...



Muy interesante estos datos.

De todas formas la conclusion es obvia:

-Cuando un Seed 5 o un 6 llegan a la SB es porque son increiblemente buenos (normalmente requiere ganar al 1 y al 2 en su casa de camino), por eso la ganan

-Cuando el Seed 1 llega a la SB puede que ni siquiera sea el mejor de la cofnenrencia, pero llega a la SB debido a las ventajas que le otorga ser dicho Seed


----------



## Donyet (13 Oct 2022)

*Dak Prescott* ya entrena.
A ver si en un par de semanas, que vuelve la estrella, mejoran lo de ahora.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Oct 2022)

Los Cowboys van 4-1 sin el, no veo razón para precipitar su vuelta.


----------



## Donyet (14 Oct 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Los Cowboys van 4-1 sin el, no veo razón para precipitar su vuelta.



Por eso lo decía.
Van de lujo ahora, a ver si al volver la estrella, dejan de ir tan bien.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, el final de los Noredskins vs bears fue de milimetros, la ultima jugada es bestia


----------



## Donyet (14 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Por cierto, el final de los Noredskins vs bears fue de milimetros, la ultima jugada es bestia



Casi muere J. Fields no?. Le dieron hasta en el D.N.I.

*Nueva demanda civil presentada contra Browns QB Deshaun Watson.*
por solicitar un final feliz , en una sesión de masaje.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

Yo pensaba que lo de ir (a muerte) con los Vikings este año era por ayudarme a seguir más la regular season, pero les veo ganar un partido eminentemente defensivo y a Green Bay palmar en casa con los Jets, y no sé... yo que sé. Igual.

Ahora toca el partidazo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (16 Oct 2022)

Zach Wilson es el nuevo Joe Namath, en rubito summer pizipireto. 

Ahora en serio, hemos ganado los tres ultimos partidos (Pittsburg, Miami, GB) controlandolos y veo al equipo fresco y con mucha moral .

Aunque la semana que viene igual se pierde en casa contra los Broncos en casa, que esto es la NFL.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo pensaba que lo de ir (a muerte) con los Vikings este año era por ayudarme a seguir más la regular season, pero les veo ganar un partido eminentemente defensivo y a Green Bay palmar en casa con los Jets, y no sé... yo que sé. Igual.
> 
> Ahora toca el partidazo.



Pues 5-1 ya

Y el oartido de ahora 0-0, ¿quien lo hubiera dicho?


----------



## Donyet (17 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo pensaba que lo de ir (a muerte) con los Vikings este año era por ayudarme a seguir más la regular season, pero les veo ganar un partido eminentemente defensivo y a Green Bay palmar en casa con los Jets, y no sé... yo que sé. Igual.
> 
> Ahora toca el partidazo.



El año pasado, íbamos 3-3. Igual ese poco de suerte que faltaba, esta aquí.
Quiero ver a nuestros vikings jugar contra un grande, a ver como se desenvuelven. 

Los bills son un equipazo. A ver en playoff porque el año pasado, para mi fueron los mejores, pero a la hora de la verdad..


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> El año pasado, íbamos 3-3. Igual ese poco de suerte que faltaba, esta aquí.
> Quiero ver a nuestros vikings jugar contra un grande, a ver como se desenvuelven.
> 
> Los bills son un equipazo. A ver en playoff porque el año pasado, para mi fueron los mejores, pero a la hora de la verdad..



Hay que ir a Buffalo en Noviembre  . Solo los Eagles nos han ganado, pero claro... de momento les ganan a todos.

Hay muchas divisiones con equipos con 3-3, aqui cualquier ventaja es muy buena y se da todo la vuelta.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Oct 2022)

Brutal!


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Brutal!



Lo vi en directo. En vez de ir a por el TD, lo que hace es buscar el 1° Down para quemar reloj y garantizar la victoria 100%.

Fue una jugada muy inteligente y poco habitual.


----------



## Donyet (18 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo vi en directo. En vez de ir a por el TD, lo que hace es buscar el 1° Down para quemar reloj y garantizar la victoria 100%.
> 
> Fue una jugada muy inteligente y poco habitual.



Y muy rápida de pensamiento.
Aunque creo que si hace el TD les vale igual. 

Chargers-Broncos de ayer, sólo valía anotar 3 puntos. Prohibido hacer TD.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Oct 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> Y muy rápida de pensamiento.
> Aunque creo que si hace el TD les vale igual.
> 
> Chargers-Broncos de ayer, sólo valía anotar 3 puntos. Prohibido hacer TD.



Un td le da una oportunidad a tu rival, eso que hizo le da la vctoria


----------



## Donyet (18 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Un td le da una oportunidad a tu rival, eso que hizo le da la vctoria



Hombre a falta de 1.20 min. Y ganando de 4 + TD. Son 10 arriba, posibilidad de 11.
Muchas posibilidades no es que les da.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Oct 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> Hombre a falta de 1.20 min. Y ganando de 4 + TD. Son 10 arriba, posibilidad de 11.
> Muchas posibilidades no es que les da.



Pero les da una oportunidad, lo que ha hecho Barkley les da 0


----------



## Edu.R (18 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pero les da una oportunidad, lo que ha hecho Barkley les da 0



Claro, haces 1st down y te pones a hacer spikes que son 99'99% infalibles.

11 arriba: te hacen un retorno de más de 100 yardas:


Un on-side kick y estás MUY jodido.

Obviamente es una carámbola que tiene una probabilidad de un 0'1% de salir, pero no es imposible.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Claro, haces 1st down y te pones a hacer spikes que son 99'99% infalibles.
> 
> 11 arriba: te hacen un retorno de más de 100 yardas:
> 
> ...



Spike no, arrodillarse. De hecho el rival entrega el partido.

Y lo otro es como dices. Con 2 anotaciones a favor y bola el rival aun no has cerrado el partido.

De hecho este año se ha remontado un partido ya así


----------



## Edu.R (18 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Spike no, arrodillarse. De hecho el rival entrega el partido.
> 
> Y lo otro es como dices. Con 2 anotaciones a favor y bola el rival aun no has cerrado el partido.
> 
> De hecho este año se ha remontado un partido ya así



Perdona si, que el spike es para parar el reloj. Lo siento, se me ha ido la pinza  . Es que pienso en finales de partido sin tiempo y me viene el spike a la cabeza.


----------



## Donyet (19 Oct 2022)

Tenéis razón. 
Pero con 11 a favor , ha de gastar tiempo en hacer un TD.
Suponiendo que lo haga, dejas correr el reloj igual que sin TD, queda menos de 1 minuto.
No has de poner ni la bola en juego. 
Viene a ser lo mismo y sin riesgo.

Pienso que hubiese sido igual hacerlo, que no hacerlo, solo que acabas antes.

Predicción NFL.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Oct 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> Tenéis razón.
> Pero con 11 a favor , ha de gastar tiempo en hacer un TD.
> Suponiendo que lo haga, dejas correr el reloj igual que sin TD, queda menos de 1 minuto.
> No has de poner ni la bola en juego.
> ...



No, no es lo mismo porque tiene una bala que a veces se da con el onside kick


----------



## Eshpañavabien (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## Donyet (19 Oct 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


>



Me gusta los vikings no.2
El enfrentamiento, ya no me gusta tanto.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 Oct 2022)

Pues aunque queda mucho, la victoria de los Bills en KC les pone bien la cosa para ser seed 1.


----------



## Donyet (19 Oct 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Pues aunque queda mucho, la victoria de los Bills en KC les pone bien la cosa para ser seed 1.



Es difícil mantener el mismo ritmo toda la temporada regular, pero ganar en Kansas, no lo hace cualquiera.
Sobretodo en kansas, porque los chiefs fuera, perderán alguno más.


----------



## Donyet (19 Oct 2022)

Los Eagles han metido 112 puntos en los 2° cuartos en todo el año. Más que nadie.

Me cuenta un colega, que la gente tiene miedo de ir a su campo. Los hinchas, esperan a las aficiones rivales y les roban , canean y les queman camisetas del otro equipo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (19 Oct 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> Los Eagles han metido 112 puntos en los 2° cuartos en todo el año. Más que nadie.
> 
> Me cuenta un colega, que la gente tiene miedo de ir a su campo. Los hinchas, esperan a las aficiones rivales y les roban , canean y les queman camisetas del otro equipo.



En cualquier parking de un estadio de la NFL, la BBQ y la cerveza corren a raudales horas antes del partido. Asi que si que es normal que alguna que otra bronca salte entre aficiones, sobre todo entre equipos historicos como son los Eagles y los de su division.

Sin embargo si vas a Los Angeles a ver a los Rams o a Las Vegas a ver a los Raiders, ahi es mas complicado encontrarte con fans que tengan mania a tu equipo porque hace 20 años les tangasteis en PO.

Pero la mala fama que le han puesto a Philly viene de los años 60 del siglo pasado, cuando en un partido en epoca de Navidad el estadio entero empezo a tirarle bolas de nieve, botellas y todo lo que tenian a mano a un Papa Noel que salio a hacer un desfile en el medio tiempo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Oct 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> Me gusta los vikings no.2
> El enfrentamiento, ya no me gusta tanto.



El Seed 2 es muy envenenado. Estas a las mismas victorias del titulo que el 7, y pierdes el bye.



Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Pues aunque queda mucho, la victoria de los Bills en KC les pone bien la cosa para ser seed 1.



Pues sí, ademas tiene el tiebreaker



Donyet dijo:


> Es difícil mantener el mismo ritmo toda la temporada regular, pero ganar en Kansas, no lo hace cualquiera.
> Sobretodo en kansas, porque los chiefs fuera, perderán alguno más.



Pero tiene que ganar 2 partidos mas que los Bills para quitarle el Seed 1, salvo que haya mas implicados



Donyet dijo:


> Los Eagles han metido 112 puntos en los 2° cuartos en todo el año. Más que nadie.
> 
> Me cuenta un colega, que la gente tiene miedo de ir a su campo. Los hinchas, esperan a las aficiones rivales y les roban , canean y les queman camisetas del otro equipo.



La verdad que los Eagles y los Raiders son los que tienen peor fama


----------



## Donyet (20 Oct 2022)

Robby Andersson crack 









No-video-title-fdown.net-1


Visit this link to play the video:




files.fm


----------



## Edu.R (20 Oct 2022)

Yo, perdonadme, pero lo de Green Bay en playoff lo veo dudoso. Viendo la NFC Este, huele que de ahi salen 2 Wildcards... los demás que no ganen su división lo van a tener mal. Y hay mucha competencia (49ers, Rams, Bengals, Buccaners...)

Obviamente le pueden remontar a los Vikings, o estos entrar en barrena. Pero está la cosa jodidilla. La AFC tiene dos equipos alfa y los demás están a lo que sobre. La NFC tiene varios candidatos y como no acabes bien, te vas fuera. Ya veremos si Philly acaba Seed 1, veo mucha igualdad y mucho drama.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo, perdonadme, pero lo de Green Bay en playoff lo veo dudoso. Viendo la NFC Este, huele que de ahi salen 2 Wildcards... los demás que no ganen su división lo van a tener mal. Y hay mucha competencia (49ers, Rams, Bengals, Buccaners...)
> 
> Obviamente le pueden remontar a los Vikings, o estos entrar en barrena. Pero está la cosa jodidilla. La AFC tiene dos equipos alfa y los demás están a lo que sobre. La NFC tiene varios candidatos y como no acabes bien, te vas fuera. Ya veremos si Philly acaba Seed 1, veo mucha igualdad y mucho drama.



Ostras, pues es verdad.

Me has acojonado


----------



## Edu.R (20 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ostras, pues es verdad.
> 
> Me has acojonado



Tu eres muy de cuotas (Yo también). Son números frios, racionales, basados en antecedentes (Experiencia).

Esto es lo que dicen a dia de hoy.

Entran en playoffs (% de hacerlo)
Arizona Cardinals 16%
Atlanta Falcons 23%
Baltimore Ravens 76%
Buffalo Bills 95%
Chicago Bears 6%
Cincinnati Bengals 52%
Cleveland Browns 17%
Dallas Cowboys 82%
Denver Broncos 17%
Detroit Lions 9%
Green Bay Packers 61%
Houston Texans 6%
Indianapolis Colts 52%
Jacksonville Jaguars 22%
Kansas City Chiefs 89%
Los Angeles Chargers 71%
Los Angeles Rams 60%
Las Vegas Raiders 23%
Miami Dolphins 59%
Minnesota Vikings 86%
New England Patriots 34%
New Orleans Saints 16%
New York Giants 68%
New York Jets 29%
Philadelphia Eagles 95%
Pittsburgh Steelers 5%
Seattle Seahwawks 13%
San Francisco 49ers 69%
Tampa Bay Buccaners 86%
Tennessee Titans 50%
Washington Commanders 9%

NFC
Philadelphia: 95%
Minnesota: 86%
Tampa Bay: 86%
Dallas: 82%
San Francisco: 69%
New York (Giants): 68%
Green Bay: 61%
-----
Los Angeles (Rams): 60%
Atlanta Falcons: 23%
...

Por lo tanto, está claro que hay 8 equipos "favoritos" para pillar esas plazas, y sobra uno. 4 los dan bastante seguros, y 4 bastante probables, pero uno de estos no entrará (Incluso 2, si alguno más remonta épicamente).

AFC
Buffalo 95%
Kansas City 89%
Baltimore: 76%
Los Angeles (Chargers): 71%
Miami: 59%
Cincinnati: 52%
Indianapolis: 52%
----
Tennessee: 50%
New England: 34%

Aquí no está tan claro, el tema es que la AFC Norte y la AFC Sur están muy igualadas y pueden acabar siendo un poco "Paco", con o que se abre el abanico.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tu eres muy de cuotas (Yo también). Son números frios, racionales, basados en antecedentes (Experiencia).
> 
> Esto es lo que dicen a dia de hoy.
> 
> ...



Como has hecho los calculos, por curiosidad¿?


----------



## FROM HELL (22 Oct 2022)

Al final no sucederá porque es rematadamente difícil, pero el calendario de los eagles está para hacerse un pleno a lo miami o patriots.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Como has hecho los calculos, por curiosidad¿?



He cogido las cuotas que dan. Con eso y una calculadora. No tiene mucho misterio.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> He cogido las cuotas que dan. Con eso y una calculadora. No tiene mucho misterio.



Pero falta el rake, no te pagan a probabilidad real


----------



## Walter Sobchak (23 Oct 2022)

¿Los Chargers 71 por ciento de entrar en playoffs con el historial de cagadas que tienen?.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pero falta el rake, no te pagan a probabilidad real



Lo he tenido en cuenta, como es Si/No es fácil calcularlo.

Tampa Bay y Green Bay haciendo el Paco contra lo más Paco de la temporada .


----------



## Edu.R (23 Oct 2022)

Como sigamos asi, van a clasificarse los 4 de la NFC Este


----------



## Donyet (24 Oct 2022)

La última jugada de los Packers..

Los Panthers se han comido a Tampa.


----------



## visaman (24 Oct 2022)

quien ah ganado este año?


----------



## Donyet (24 Oct 2022)

visaman dijo:


> quien ah ganado este año?



Este año aún nadie.


----------



## Donyet (27 Oct 2022)

La NFL y los árbitros de la NFL están investigando una situación en la que dos árbitros pidieron un autógrafo al WR Mike Evans de los Tampa Bay Buccaneers después del partido del domingo.

: Sheena_Marie3/TW


----------



## Walter Sobchak (27 Oct 2022)

Estaria bien una SB entre Bills y Vikings luchando por evitar ser el mayor perdedor de la historia.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Oct 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Estaria bien una SB entre Bills y Vikings luchando por evitar ser el mayor perdedor de la historia.



Loooooooool

Y ahora mismo es una posible superbowl


----------



## Walter Sobchak (27 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Loooooooool
> 
> Y ahora mismo es una posible superbowl



Hombre, de momento cualquier enfrentamiento en SB sigue siendo posible, incluso una entre Browns-Lions.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Oct 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Hombre, de momento cualquier enfrentamiento en SB sigue siendo posible, incluso una entre Browns-Lions.



Bueno, probable.

Acepto pulpo...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Oct 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Estaria bien una SB entre Bills y Vikings luchando por evitar ser el mayor perdedor de la historia.



Despues de unas finales de conferencia contra Jaguars/Browns y Lions, respectivamente.

Edito: Aunque ahora recuerdo como los Jaguars de ¡Blake Bortles! tuvieron a los Patriots contra las cuerdas en las finales de conferencia del 2018.

Y sin embargo los Jets desde el Butt Fumble del 2012 que no nos comemos un torrao.


----------



## Donyet (27 Oct 2022)

Los Eagles acaban de fichar a Robert Quinn de los Bears.

Esa defensa va a ser un pelin mejor si cabe. Van en serio.


----------



## Donyet (28 Oct 2022)

Los Ravens se han fundido a T. Bay.
Que mal Brady en los lanzamientos.


----------



## Donyet (28 Oct 2022)




----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Oct 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> Los Ravens se han fundido a T. Bay.
> Que mal Brady en los lanzamientos.



Parece como que empieza a fallarle el brazo, tiene que forzarlo mucho para imprimir fuerza al ovoide y pierde precision.

Espero que no termine pareciendo un paraplejico como Peyton Manning, aunque el tio gano su ultima SB dando pena en el campo (las defensas ganan campeonatos, ya tu sabes).


----------



## Edu.R (28 Oct 2022)

El problema de Brady se llama GISELE.

Ni un alfa plus se salva del poder coñil. Es increible.


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Oct 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> Los Eagles acaban de fichar a Robert Quinn de los Bears.
> 
> Esa defensa va a ser un pelin mejor si cabe. Van en serio.



Llevo 8 años viendo NFL y puede que vea 2 SB de Eagles y ninguna de mis GB. Es de locos pero es por lo que se ama este deporte.


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El problema de Brady se llama GISELE.
> 
> Ni un alfa plus se salva del poder coñil. Es increible.



Ya ni Alfa Fucks, Beta Bucks… pueden con todo. Son una creación infernal. Nuestra kriptonita.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El problema de Brady se llama GISELE.
> 
> Ni un alfa plus se salva del poder coñil. Es increible.



Vamos a ver, que el bueno de Tom tiene 45 añazos...

Quieres decir que si estuviera soltero seguiria jugando hasta los 65?


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Oct 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que el bueno de Tom tiene 45 añazos...
> 
> Quieres decir que si estuviera soltero seguiria jugando hasta los 65?



No estaria descentrado.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Oct 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que el bueno de Tom tiene 45 añazos...
> 
> Quieres decir que si estuviera soltero seguiria jugando hasta los 65?



No, para nada. Brady es un superclase, eso si. Pero que casualidad que le llegue la decadencia cuando GISELE decide tocar los cojoncillos. "Es que tiene que estar más en casa que el fútbol es un deporte peligroso".

Si no fuese jugador top de la NFL ibas a estar con él... claro que si Gisele. Todos lo sabemos.

Sin querer hacer comparaciones. Casillas fue top hasta que se enamoró de la Carbonero. Hasta 2011-2012. Luego bajó su nivel, destrozó su imagen pública (Topo) y encima acabó divorciado.

Ningún hombre está a salvo. Ni alguien como Brady. Cuidaros.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Oct 2022)

Pues parece que ya se ha divorciado. 

Ahora a entrenar.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (29 Oct 2022)

Ahora vendra Blaster o alguno de sus multiples multinicks a decirnos que Brady no es lo suficientemente alfa.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Oct 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Ahora vendra Blaster o alguno de sus multiples multinicks a decirnos que Brady no es lo suficientemente alfa.



Venga, no nombres al enfermo mental ese


----------



## Donyet (29 Oct 2022)

Aunque sea un súper clase, la edad no perdona es cierto y cada vez las defensas son más rápidas. 
Los QB cada vez más son tipo L. Jackson o J. Fields qué hacen de todo.

El lunes hay un bonito duelo Josh Allen Vs Aaron Rodgers, que les ha pegado un tirón de orejas a sus compañeros públicamente.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (30 Oct 2022)

Buen repaso nos han metido los Eagles.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Oct 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Buen repaso nos han metido los Eagles.



Y el qb de steelrs dice en rueda de prensa que no han estudiado en ataque


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y el qb de steelrs dice en rueda de prensa que no han estudiado en ataque



Los Packers van tambien de puta madre, calculo que para Accion de Gracias los Vikings ya han ganado la division.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Oct 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Los Packers van tambien de puta madre, calculo que para Accion de Gracias los Vikings ya han ganado la division.



La verdad que dan pena, sí

Packers y Buccaneers son decepciones de las buenas


----------



## Edu.R (31 Oct 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Los Packers van tambien de puta madre, calculo que para Accion de Gracias los Vikings ya han ganado la division.



Da para paja.

Green Bay es 13° de 16 en la NFC. Osea, DVRO MUY DVRO.

También los Vikings están superlativos.

Seattle para mi, de momento, bastante sorpresa con un 5-3 que huele a acabar en positivo. Aunque sin garantía de playoffs, pero posible.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Da para paja.
> 
> Green Bay es 13° de 16 en la NFC. Osea, DVRO MUY DVRO.
> 
> ...



Van el 11°, no el 13°. No exageremos


----------



## Donyet (2 Nov 2022)

Los finalistas de la SB mal. Ayer los Bengals estuvieron desconocidos.
Los Bills ganaron a Packers al 40%. 
Con el calendario, los Eagles, se pueden poner 10-0 sin sudar demasiado.


----------



## Donyet (2 Nov 2022)

Los refuerzos.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (2 Nov 2022)

Espectacular partido de Mccaffrey el domingo, su segundo con los 49ers. 3 touchdowns: pase, carrera y recepción. Lástima que tengan un QB Paco como Garoppolo, porque si no para mí junto con Bills tendrían el equipo más equilibrado.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2022)

El paquismo de Garoppolo está a otro nivel. No merece ni ser llamado paquismo. Es otra cosa.

Aun asi es un equipo peligroso.

Curioso que los 5 mejores equipos (Top-3 AFC y top-2 NFC) han tenido ya el bye.

Esta semana no hay partidazo mítico, el mejor seguramente el Titans - Cheifs, pero hay muchos partidos para seguir separando el grano de la paja.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El paquismo de Garoppolo está a otro nivel. No merece ni ser llamado paquismo. Es otra cosa.
> 
> Aun asi es un equipo peligroso.
> 
> ...



El Bucs vs Rams tiene su morbillo tambien, aunque no lleguen en modo top. Y mas tras el playoff del año pasado.

Por cierto, el Dolphins vs Bears, aunque sea un partido medio a lo sumo, tiene el interes de que son los 2 que tienen los derechos comerciales esos en España


----------



## Donyet (4 Nov 2022)

Eagles otra victoria. 8-0
En la N. Este, es una burrada que el tercero lleve 6-2.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Nov 2022)

Como esto siga asi se pueden clasificar los cuatro de la NFC Este.


----------



## Donyet (4 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Como esto siga asi se pueden clasificar los cuatro de la NFC Este.



Bueno, cuenta que los Commanders, tendrán una derrota más este finde, que juegan contra Vikings


----------



## Edu.R (4 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Como esto siga asi se pueden clasificar los cuatro de la NFC Este.



Yo me imagino que San Francisco y Tampa Bay al final reaccionarán, aunque sea como Seed 7. Mi duda es más Green Bay, si Atlanta o Seattle pueden colarse... pero Dallas y Nueva York pintan bien.

Pero vamos la NFC está más interesante e igualada. En la AFC todo lo que no sea una final Kansas - Buffalo podemos calificarla como sorpresa.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo me imagino que San Francisco y Tampa Bay al final reaccionarán, aunque sea como Seed 7. Mi duda es más Green Bay, si Atlanta o Seattle pueden colarse... pero Dallas y Nueva York pintan bien.
> 
> Pero vamos la NFC está más interesante e igualada. En la AFC todo lo que no sea una final Kansas - Buffalo podemos calificarla como sorpresa.



En la AFC no descarto a Titans y Ravens.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo me imagino que San Francisco y Tampa Bay al final reaccionarán, aunque sea como Seed 7. Mi duda es más Green Bay, si Atlanta o Seattle pueden colarse... pero Dallas y Nueva York pintan bien.
> 
> Pero vamos la NFC está más interesante e igualada. En la AFC todo lo que no sea una final Kansas - Buffalo podemos calificarla como sorpresa.





Walter Sobchak dijo:


> En la AFC no descarto a Titans y Ravens.



Eso iba a decir yo. Los Titans estan muy fuertes, llevan 5 victorias seguidas.

A ver el Sunday vs Kansas


----------



## Edu.R (5 Nov 2022)

A ver, no podemos descartar a los segundos espadas. Pero que si ahora mismo preguntas cual es la final de la AFC, todo el mundo te dice Chiefs-Bills.

En la NFC no está tan claro, ni siquiera los Eagles los daríamos como fijos a pesar del 8-0. Puedes poner un Cowboys-Vikings, y nadie se podría escandalizar.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Como esto siga asi se pueden clasificar los cuatro de la NFC Este.



Teniendo en cuenta que hace dos temporadas Washington gano la division con record negativo, el salto de calidad es incuestionable.

Pero vamos, esto hace tan imprevisible y divertida a esta competicion y tan cuñados a los analisis, power rankings de pretemporada (si durante los ultimos 20 años exceptuamos a los Pats de Tom&Bill, claro).


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, no podemos descartar a los segundos espadas. Pero que si ahora mismo preguntas cual es la final de la AFC, todo el mundo te dice Chiefs-Bills.
> 
> En la NFC no está tan claro, ni siquiera los Eagles los daríamos como fijos a pesar del 8-0. Puedes poner un Cowboys-Vikings, y nadie se podría escandalizar.



De los Cowboys no me fio.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Nov 2022)

Los Packers tocan fondo, y yo vote por ellos como campeones en la encuesta.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Los Packers tocan fondo, y yo vote por ellos como campeones en la encuesta.



Y ahora tienen 3 partidos faciles...



...faciles de perder, quiero decir


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y ahora tienen 3 partidos faciles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...faciles de perder, quiero decir



Entre los Packers y Steelers no vamos a ganar ni 10 partidos.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Nov 2022)

Me parece ya imposible que los Vikings no ganen la división.

Que en Buffalo pueden perder la semana que viene, pero... joder con la NFC Norte. 

Lo de los JETS, por favor, menuda fantasia. Que en la AFC Este hay pelea REAL.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me parece ya imposible que los Vikings no ganen la división.
> 
> Que en Buffalo pueden perder la semana que viene, pero... joder con la NFC Norte.
> 
> Lo de los JETS, por favor, menuda fantasia. Que en la AFC Este hay pelea REAL.



Es uno de los titulos de division mas faciles de su historia, ni el año del 15-1 le sacaron tanta ventaja al segundo.


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Nov 2022)

Los packers están fuerisima de playoff y los bucs se lo juegan con unos falcons que han demostrado ser bastante mejor equipo que la banda de brady. 

Vaya tela de temporada.


----------



## Fidelizadora (7 Nov 2022)

Vaya sacada de rabo de Brady


----------



## FROM HELL (7 Nov 2022)

Brady manteniendo la temporada de Tampa viva.

Vaya horror de partido que han salvado en un ultimo drive de 55 segundos made in Brady y porque rams tb estan en modo derrumbamiento. 

Ahora bien, sin carrera, con una linea nivel college y con un ataque que ha hecho 6 o 7 drops ridiculos, no vas a ningun lado. Bueno si; a que te revienten eagles o vikings en el comodin.


----------



## Donyet (7 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y ahora tienen 3 partidos faciles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...faciles de perder, quiero decir



Vikings tenemos ahora 3 partidos dificiles:
Bills, cowboys y patriots. 
Veremos las posibilidades reales de hacer algo guapo este año.

Las 2 primeras jugadas de Packers, te dicen como están.
2 TD en la misma línea y no han hecho ni un punto.


----------



## GaryPeaton (7 Nov 2022)

Buen partido igualado entre chiefs y titans, grandisimo mahomes como siempre, huele a MVP, y aunque no haya tenido su mejor día me flipa demasiado Travis Kelce, no lo tumban ni entre 5


----------



## FROM HELL (7 Nov 2022)

GaryPeaton dijo:


> Buen partido igualado entre chiefs y titans, grandisimo mahomes como siempre, huele a MVP, y aunque no haya tenido su mejor día me flipa demasiado Travis Kelce, no lo tumban ni entre 5



No he visto el partido pero han ido a la prorroga contra Malik Willis y unos titans que han hecho "3 y fuera" nueve veces consecutivas . El mejor comentario: " 48 of Malik Willis' 80 passing yards came on a tight end screen six hours ago " 


Es curioso como los chiefs estan triturando a todos los equipos de la NFC que se cruzan y en cambio en la AFC han perdido dos y han podido palmar perfectamente otros 2 o 3 partidos. Los playoffs de la americana van a ser bestiales.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (8 Nov 2022)

¿Quien coño es el QB negro de los Titans y por que no jugo Tannehill?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Quien coño es el QB negro de los Titans y por que no jugo Tannehill?.



Lesion


----------



## Walter Sobchak (8 Nov 2022)

Ahora mismo lo normal serian unas finales de conferencia Bills-Chiefs y Vikings-Ganador NFC Este.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Nov 2022)

Bueno, pues aquí tenemos la cuota de ganador

La primera cifra es antes de empezar, la segunda tras la jornada 4, y la tercera la actual, en el ecuador exacto de la competicion

Buffalo Bills 7 - 5 - 3.75
Tampa Bay Buccaneers 8 - 11 - 19
Kansas City Chiefs 11 - 7.50 - 6
Los Angeles Rams 12 - 17 - 41
Green Bay Packers 13 - 10 - 81
Los Angeles Chargers 15 - 21 - 26
Denver Broncos 16 - 29 - 126
San Francisco 49ers 16 - 17 - 13

Baltimore Ravens 19 - 17 - 13
Cincinnati Bengals 19 - 21 - 26
Dallas Cowboys 23 - 29 - 16
Philadelphia Eagles 23 - 8.50 - 6
Indianapolis Colts 26 - 51 - 251
Cleveland Browns 29 - 51 - 81
Tennesse Titans 31 - 51 - 51
Arizona Cardinals 31 - 51 - 151

Las Vegas Raiders 34 - 67 - 151
Miami Dolphins 36 - 23 - 23
New England Patriots 36 - 101 - 41
New Orleans Saints 36 - 81 - 126
Minnesota Vikings 41 - 21 - 15
Washington NoRedskins 67 - 201 - 251
Carolina Panthers 67 - 151 - 801
Pittsburgh Steelers 81 - 151 - 801

Seattle Seahawks 81 - 401 - 34
New York Giants 81 - 101 - 67
Jacksonville Jaguars 101 - 67 - 101
Chicago Bears 101 - 251 - 801
Detroit Lions 101 - 151 - 301
Atlanta Falcons 126 - 151 - 151
New York Jets 126 - 251 - 67
Houston Texans 176 - 751 - 1501


----------



## Donyet (9 Nov 2022)

Josh Allen tiene lesión en el ligamento del codo.
Si necesita operación..cambian las cosas en la AFC y en la liga en general.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (9 Nov 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> Josh Allen tiene lesión en el ligamento del codo.
> Si necesita operación..cambian las cosas en la AFC y en la liga en general.



Si es que los Bills son los pupas de la NFL.


----------



## Donyet (9 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Si es que los Bills son los pupas de la NFL.



Supongo jugará Case Keenum, pero es que si no les va bien mientras esté lesionado, Jets, Dolphins y hasta Patriots están acechando y pueden quedar fuera.
Tienen 2 partidos contra Patriots, 1 contra vikings, dolphins, jets y Bengals...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Nov 2022)

¿Cuanto tiempo de baja Josh Allen?


----------



## Donyet (10 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Cuanto tiempo de baja Josh Allen?



Al final no es tan grave como se dijo. Quizás 1 semana como mucho. 
Que se pierda el de vikings al menos


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2022)

Verde: Bajan la cuota (Mejor de lo esperado)
Amarillo: Se quedan como están o muy parecido
Rojo: Suben la cuota (Peor de lo esperado)

Buffalo Bills 7 - 5 - 3.75
Tampa Bay Buccaneers 8 - 11 - 19
Kansas City Chiefs 11 - 7.50 - 6
Los Angeles Rams 12 - 17 - 41
Green Bay Packers 13 - 10 - 81
Los Angeles Chargers 15 - 21 - 26
Denver Broncos 16 - 29 - 126
San Francisco 49ers 16 - 17 - 13

Baltimore Ravens 19 - 17 - 13
Cincinnati Bengals 19 - 21 - 26
Dallas Cowboys 23 - 29 - 16
Philadelphia Eagles 23 - 8.50 - 6
Indianapolis Colts 26 - 51 - 251
Cleveland Browns 29 - 51 - 81
Tennesse Titans 31 - 51 - 51
Arizona Cardinals 31 - 51 - 151

Las Vegas Raiders 34 - 67 - 151
Miami Dolphins 36 - 23 - 23
New England Patriots 36 - 101 - 41
New Orleans Saints 36 - 81 - 126
Minnesota Vikings 41 - 21 - 15
Washington Redskins 67 - 201 - 251
Carolina Panthers 67 - 151 - 801
Pittsburgh Steelers 81 - 151 - 801

Seattle Seahawks 81 - 401 - 34
New York Giants 81 - 101 - 67
Jacksonville Jaguars 101 - 67 - 101
Chicago Bears 101 - 251 - 801
Detroit Lions 101 - 151 - 301
Atlanta Falcons 126 - 151 - 151
New York Jets 126 - 251 - 67
Houston Texans 176 - 751 - 1501


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Verde: Bajan la cuota (Mejor de lo esperado)
> Amarillo: Se quedan como están o muy parecido
> Rojo: Suben la cuota (Peor de lo esperado)
> 
> ...



Curioso, deberia ser a la par pero hay mas del doble de rojos que verdes


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Nov 2022)

Demasiado baja la cuota de los Bills.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Demasiado baja la cuota de los Bills.



En general las cuotas de campeon estan siempre muy mal pagadas. Esto quiere decir que en un partido, si te pagan a 3,75; es que realmente la probabilidad de ganar es de 1 entre 4 pero en vez de pagar 4 pagan 3.75

Pero para campeon van mas a saco, e igual es que en realidad la probabilida es 1 de 6, y en vez de pagar 6 que es lo legal, o 5.50 como en el restod e cuotas, ponen 3.75 y se quedan tan anchos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Nov 2022)

Por si alguien quiere ver universitario


----------



## Donyet (12 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Por si alguien quiere ver universitario



No sigo mucho el universitario. Este draft no ha habido QB en los 10 primeros, en teoría el de 2023 tiene que haber bastante calidad en 1a ronda.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (12 Nov 2022)

Mañana me centare en el Bills-Vikings, un partido que se podria repetir en febrero.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Mañana me centare en el Bills-Vikings, un partido que se podria repetir en febrero.



Movistar no lo da. Es muy buen partido, sí


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Nov 2022)

Menuda jugada absurda con resultado ridículo en el juego de Alemania. 

Fournette para Brady! que se ha caído intentando correr una ruta abierto  y han sido interceptados.

Encima anotando tenían medio partido en el bolsillo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Menuda jugada absurda con resultado ridículo en el juego de Alemania.
> 
> Fournette para Brady! que se ha caído intentando correr una ruta abierto  y han sido interceptados.
> 
> Encima anotando tenían medio partido en el bolsillo.



Y encima le han pitado tripping a Brady


----------



## Truki (13 Nov 2022)

Buen triunfo para los bucaneros con varias fases del juego siendo dominantes, como hace tiempo que no se les veía . 

Es una mejora sobre sus últimos partidos y habrá que ver si son capaces de seguir por este camino .


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Nov 2022)

Bien los bucs con una línea seria y la carrera por fin apareciendo. Seattle flojito hoy. 

Veremos si es todo fruto de jugar en europa y adaptarse mejor o si los bucs van para arriba.


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Nov 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> Al final no es tan grave como se dijo. Quizás 1 semana como mucho.
> Que se pierda el de vikings al menos



Pues está jugando titular


----------



## Edu.R (13 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pues está jugando titular



Y asi nos va.


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y asi nos va.



Se está volteando el partido y lo mismo hay sorpreson, eh .


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Nov 2022)

Vaya final en buffalo 

Jefferson vistiéndose de Randy Moss, bills disparándose al pie y final anticlimatico. Bueno, salvo que seas de los Bills.

Edito:        no hago spoiler.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Nov 2022)

Lo siento. Me he enamorado de los Vikings.

Ya lo estaba en septiembre. Ahora ya no tengo dudas. SON MI EQUIPO.



FROM HELL dijo:


> Vaya final en buffalo
> 
> Jefferson vistiéndose de Randy Moss, bills disparándose al pie y final anticlimatico. Bueno, salvo que seas de los Bills.
> 
> Edito:        no hago spoiler.



Has hablado antes de tiempo, compañero. Y yo alomejor también.


----------



## Truki (13 Nov 2022)

Vaya con los Bills


----------



## Edu.R (13 Nov 2022)

Madre mia, a la prórroga. 

Pero me da igual, SON MI EQUIPO.


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo siento. Me he enamorado de los Vikings.
> 
> Ya lo estaba en septiembre. Ahora ya no tengo dudas. SON MI EQUIPO.
> 
> ...



Vaya tela de final. Overtime.

Aunque la recepción de Davis se la han regalado.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Vaya tela de final. Overtime.
> 
> Aunque la recepción de Davis se la han regalado.



Te digo una cosa, si hubiesen anotado los Vikings el extra point con el 23-27, lo mismo hasta habrían ido los Bills a por TD y hubiésemos perdido.


----------



## Truki (13 Nov 2022)

Se acabó


----------



## Edu.R (13 Nov 2022)

Pues nada. Hemos ido a Buffalo con mucha humildad, hemos hecho una 2º parte de cojones de buena, nos han quitado el TD de la victoria 2 veces por INCHES, y cuando estaba perdido, magia potagia: Fumble PACO, TD... pero van los Bills y con 40 segundos meten un FG para llevarlo a la prórroga.

1st & goal en la yarda 2 para ganar, nos lo paran... hay que ir a por el FG, 3 pts que buenos son, y cuando huele a TD de los Bills... Interceptado en la endzone. Y final, claro.

He visto finales locos, pero semejante giro de los acontecimientos NO, y se lo hemos hecho a los Bills en Buffalo.  

Obviamente esto sirve para soñar con el Seed 1, y para... bueno, para por si nos toca otra vez en un futuro. Quien me iba a decir a mi que me iba a hacer de un equipo de la zona media de la NFL y me iban a dar tanto placer en apenas unos meses. Si lo llego a saber, me hubiese comprado un casco de los Vikings allí en Minnesota.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Nov 2022)

Empiezo a tener dudas de que los Bills ganen la division.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Nov 2022)

Victoria facil y sin problemas de Vikings en Buffalo


----------



## Edu.R (13 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Victoria facil y sin problemas de Vikings en Buffalo



Nada, facilita facilita  

Por cierto, en otro orden de cosas, la NFC Este ahi sigue dando caña. Los Giants se van a colar en el play-off, tiene toda la pinta. A ver si Dallas moja en Green Bay, está la cosa igualadilla.

La semana que viene Cowboys at Vikings. Otro PUM.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Nada, facilita facilita
> 
> Por cierto, en otro orden de cosas, la NFC Este ahi sigue dando caña. Los Giants se van a colar en el play-off, tiene toda la pinta. A ver si Dallas moja en Green Bay, está la cosa igualadilla.
> 
> La semana que viene Cowboys at Vikings. Otro PUM.



Giants va 7-2. No solo se van a colar, pueden pelear hasta el Seed 1

Los Packers dando pena este año. Y los equipos especiales ya para premio de patetismo


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Giants va 7-2. No solo se van a colar, pueden pelear hasta el Seed 1
> 
> Los Packers dando pena este año. Y los equipos especiales ya para premio de patetismo



Fumbles everywhere. También te digo, al final este partido lo ganará el que cometa el penúltimo error, porque vaya.

Cuando pasen un par de semanas, habrá que ir mirando calenadarios para ver quien tiene más opciones de conseguir ese deseado Seed 1.


----------



## Donyet (14 Nov 2022)

Quedan Cowboys y Patriots y lo tenemos.
El partido en campo de Packers, será la guerra.
Skol¡¡


----------



## Donyet (14 Nov 2022)

Aquí J.J. se pegó una sobrada..









WATCH: Justin Jefferson Makes One Of The Most Incredible Catches Ever | KFAN FM 100.3


Minnesota Vikings wide receiver Justin Jefferson made one of the most incredible catches in NFL history in Week 10.




kfan.iheart.com


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, el domingo fue el partido de la NFL en Munich, en Alemania. Deciros que ha sido un exitazo absoluto, por algún motivo en Alemania hay mucha afición. De hecho se estima que a nivel de audiencia/interés podría ser el segundo deporte por detrás del fútbol, superando al balonmano.

Está creciendo la EFL y se lo están tomando muy en serio.

Mis compañeros me envidiaban por lo de Minnesota, hubo 3 millones de peticiones de entrada  . Yo lo tengo claro, mejor ir a EEUU que hacer cola.

Skol.


----------



## Donyet (15 Nov 2022)

Bears y Dolphins son los que juegan en España, no?.

Por fin pierden los Eagles. Su entrenador, como no deje la farlopa, le dará un yuyu.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Nov 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> Bears y Dolphins son los que juegan en España, no?.
> 
> Por fin pierden los Eagles. Su entrenador, como no deje la farlopa, le dará un yuyu.



Son los que tienen mercado preferencial. 

Derrota inesperada, encima en casa. Gosto moito y haber como evoluciona, porque esto en 2 semanas se da la vuelta. 

En 2 jornadas hay un Eagles - Packers que yo no digo nada. La jornada 12 es entre semana.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Nov 2022)

Los Buffalo Bills con la derrota en la prorroga han bajado del puesto 1 al 6. Casi nada


----------



## Donyet (15 Nov 2022)

Cooper kupp, minimo un mes de baja tras operarse el tobillo.
Más problemas para Rams, que van últimos en el Este.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Nov 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> Cooper kupp, minimo un mes de baja tras operarse el tobillo.
> Más problemas para Rams, que van últimos en el Este.



Los Rams no se meten a playoff, pero al menos en el Este no estan


----------



## Donyet (16 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Los Rams no se meten a playoff, pero al menos en el Este no estan



Parece mentira a veces, la forma de acabar un año y empezar otro.
Supongo también, que en la 2a parte de la temporada, los equipos " grandes" afinaran más.
Aunque para algunos sea tarde.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Nov 2022)

¿Entendeis por que no me fio de los Cowboys?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Nov 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Entendeis por que no me fio de los Cowboys?.



La verdad que con McCarthy...

Yo creo que es la vez que mas ha contribuido a la victoria de Packers en lambeau!


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La verdad que con McCarthy...
> 
> Yo creo que es la vez que mas ha contribuido a la victoria de Packers en lambeau!



Pues McCarthy es el ultimo entrenador que os ha dado la SB, aunque a mi tampoco me convence.


----------



## Donyet (18 Nov 2022)

Packers han perdido de nuevo. 
No se como no se gastaron la pasta en retener a D. Adams.
Y aún con todo eso, la prensa en general, los tienen súper sobrevalorados.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (20 Nov 2022)

Joer, la Autoridac Competente me acaba de hacer un desgraciado.

Alguien sabe de algun link decente para poder ver a los Jets?


----------



## Edu.R (20 Nov 2022)

Veremos si esa AFC Este puede soñar igual que la NFC Este con un pleno... telita, que desigualdad entre divisiones.

No entiendo como los Cowboys hoy están haciendo semejante partidazo en Minnesota (El 2º cuarto es literalmente perfecto) y la semana pasada ofrecieron semejante PECHEO en Green Bay. A ver la 2º parte, pero pinta mal para los Vikings.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Nov 2022)

Madre mia, hasta la CBS ha dejado de emitir el partido.  Y puede pasar que los Vikings con 8-2 tengan diferencia de puntos NEGATIVA solo con el desastre de hoy.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Madre mia, hasta la CBS ha dejado de emitir el partido.  Y puede pasar que los Vikings con 8-2 tengan diferencia de puntos NEGATIVA solo con el desastre de hoy.



Por suerte, los puntos no influyen casi xD

Eso de la cbs de donde lo has sacado?


----------



## Edu.R (21 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Por suerte, los puntos no influyen casi xD
> 
> Eso de la cbs de donde lo has sacado?



Lo han dicho por twitter. Alomejor no ha sido en todas las estaciones de TV, pero si que han cambiado al partido de los Steelers.

En fin, que mejor que te pase esto ahora que no en enero.

Me voy al sobre en cuanto acabe, a ver luego los Chiefs que hacen.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (21 Nov 2022)

La SB tiene pinta de que va a ser Steelers-Packers, @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos


----------



## Donyet (22 Nov 2022)

Puedes perder con Cowboys, pero esa tunda, no es normal.
Los favoritos, ya van engrasando máquinas, menos los Rams.
La AFC Este, está interesante.


----------



## Donyet (22 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Joer, la Autoridac Competente me acaba de hacer un desgraciado.
> 
> Alguien sabe de algun link decente para poder ver a los Jets?



Hay una web americana, que por 5$ mes, Dan todos.


----------



## hijodepantera (22 Nov 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> Hay una web americana, que por 5$ mes, Dan todos.



¿Kuala... lumpur?


----------



## Donyet (22 Nov 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> ¿Kuala... lumpur?



no no, es americana.
Después te lo miro.


----------



## hijodepantera (22 Nov 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> no no, es americana.
> Después te lo miro.



Coño que era una broma Kuala = cuála...una broma.
Pero gracias y si te acuerdas me lo dices que estoy interesado.
Soy de los gilis que han pagado gol mundial,imaginate.


----------



## Donyet (22 Nov 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Coño que era una broma Kuala = cuála...una broma.
> Pero gracias y si te acuerdas me lo dices que estoy interesado.
> Soy de los gilis que han pagado gol mundial,imaginate.



Lo había pillado.
El de fútbol, también hay un par de canales, uno mexicano y otro medio chino que se ve gratis vía web.

Lo de la NFL nada, era Sling T.V. pero lo han subido este año la cuota.
Preguntare de todas formas, porque hay gente que los ve todos en webs.


----------



## Wifimio (22 Nov 2022)

Esta todavía resiste para ver muchos deportes yankis . Aunque la F1 es de pago .

.streameast.ml/abab-nhl-stream


----------



## Wifimio (22 Nov 2022)

A ver si lo arreglo .

https://www.streameast.ml/abab-nhl-streams/


----------



## Truki (24 Nov 2022)

Partido igualado entre los Bills y los Lions 17 a 14 en el descanso .


----------



## Donyet (24 Nov 2022)

Truki dijo:


> Partido igualado entre los Bills y los Lions 17 a 14 en el descanso .



Ganan los Lions de 3 faltando 7 minutos.
Sorpresa en las gaunas.?


----------



## Truki (24 Nov 2022)

Pues han igualado los Lions faltando 23 segundos, parecía que habría prórroga pero el arreón final de los Bills les valen el partido .


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Nov 2022)

ha estado ahí el partido...


----------



## Edu.R (24 Nov 2022)

Los Bills en Noviembre siempre están ahi que no, pero luego acaban bien.

A ver ahora ese Giants - Cowboys fundamental para ver quien es el BETAZO de la NFC Este, y quien el aspirate a Alfa.


----------



## Donyet (25 Nov 2022)

Tengo curiosidad de ver los Rams- Chiefs.
Algo de orgullo de campeón tendrán supongo.

Vikings hemos vuelto a la senda de la victoria.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que lo de Minnesota el otro día fue un accidente, el típico dia malo. Además los Cowboys "este año si"... junto con Eagles son los 3 con más opciones de llegar a la Superbowl por la NFC.

Los Rams menos mal que ganaron el año pasado. Ya dijeron que "se habian hipotecado". No sé si decir un campeón "olvidable", pero poco influyente desde luego.


----------



## Donyet (25 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que lo de Minnesota el otro día fue un accidente, el típico dia malo. Además los Cowboys "este año si"... junto con Eagles son los 3 con más opciones de llegar a la Superbowl por la NFC.
> 
> Los Rams menos mal que ganaron el año pasado. Ya dijeron que "se habian hipotecado". No sé si decir un campeón "olvidable", pero poco influyente desde luego.



Y sin Cooper kupp que lo usaban hasta para repartir agua.
De todas formas, tendrán que sacar algo este año


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2022)

El Packers - Eagles sería muy buen partido si Green Bay tuviese ganas de clasificarse, solo será bueno. El resto de lo gordo ha jugado casi todo ya: quizás el Titans - Bengals por aquello de que ahi hay posiciones divisionales importantes, y son dos de los equipos que podrían romper el teórico Chiefs - Bills de la final de la AFC.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Nov 2022)

Una cosa, las apuestas dicen que la final más probable para la NFC sería 49ers-Eagles. ¿Basado en que San Francisco son siempre muy competitivos en playoffs? Es que incluso veo a Seattle luchando por ganar la división.

Es lo que más me sorprende.

Green Bay está virtualmente fuera. Tendrian que ganar los 5 partidos y esperar. Con 9-8 te puedes colar de rebote, pero... la verdad que buen petardazo.


----------



## Donyet (29 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Una cosa, las apuestas dicen que la final más probable para la NFC sería 49ers-Eagles. ¿Basado en que San Francisco son siempre muy competitivos en playoffs? Es que incluso veo a Seattle luchando por ganar la división.
> 
> Es lo que más me sorprende.
> 
> Green Bay está virtualmente fuera. Tendrian que ganar los 5 partidos y esperar. Con 9-8 te puedes colar de rebote, pero... la verdad que buen petardazo.



Parece ser, que Rodgers no va a volver a jugar este año ya. 
Ya veremos si acaba su carrera ahí o lo traspasan.
La decepción del año junto a Rams.


----------



## Donyet (30 Nov 2022)

¿Que pasará con *ODELL BECKHAM JR?.*
pedazo de jugador en el paro. 
Se dice está casi firmado con Cowboys, pero nadie mueve ficha.
arma de doble filo. No creo que a Lamb le haga gracia. Demasiados crack para tan poco balón.


----------



## Donyet (1 Dic 2022)

Buena jornada de partidos esta semana. 
Mañana: Bills-Patriots.
Domingo: Chiefs- Bengals
Doĺphins-49ers
Jets-Vikings.


----------



## Truki (4 Dic 2022)

No me funciona Streameast y me voy a perder los partidos de hoy . No sé si habrá algún otro enlace que funcione .


----------



## Edu.R (4 Dic 2022)

- Los Eagles no fallan.
- Los Vikings vuelven a ganar por un pelo, sufriendo hasta el final.
- Los Ravens victoria super Paco con el único TD de todo el partido faltando 15 segundos.
- La NFC Este es la muerte. Tanto que hasta empatan.

Lions/Packers aun con una esperanza de playoff. Y ahora mucho en juego en la NFC Oeste.


----------



## Fidelizadora (5 Dic 2022)

El chiefs-bengals de ayer fue uno de los mejores partidos del año. 

Burrow demostrando una vez más que es mejor QB que mahomes, Kelce cagándola a lo grande, los bengals que juegan con un desparpajo y falta de complejos brutal.

Y el Rb de Cincinnati ayer se la sacó muy mucho.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Dic 2022)

Fidelizadora dijo:


> El chiefs-bengals de ayer fue uno de los mejores partidos del año.
> 
> Burrow demostrando una vez más que es mejor QB que mahomes, Kelce cagándola a lo grande, los bengals que juegan con un desparpajo y falta de complejos brutal.
> 
> Y el Rb de Cincinnati ayer se la sacó muy mucho.



La AFC está muy interesante. Chiefs y Titans van a ganar su división, pero el Seed 1 está muy abierto. Hay hasta 5 equipos que lo pueden lograr. Bills, Ravens, Dolphins, Bengals, Chiefs.

La NFC pues Eagles Seed 1 probablemente (Sin descartar a Cowboys). Vikings Seed 2, aun con opciones de ser Seed 1. El de la NFC Oeste Seed 3, Buccaneers Seed 4 y la duda es si es posible que los 3 Wild Card sean de la NFC Este o si Seattle dejará al 4° de esa división sin play-offs. 

Dallas ayer hizo 33 pts en el último cuarto... 5 TD ni más ni menos. Probablemente es el ataque más fuerte de toda la Liga ahora mismo.

El día de Nochebuena: Cowboys at Eagles. Los otros 4 partidos parecen muy asequibles... ojito.


----------



## Fatty (11 Dic 2022)

Lo de Ja'Marr Chase es una jodida locura.


----------



## Truki (11 Dic 2022)

Los Eagles tremendos, no dan ninguna oportunidad a los rivales .


----------



## Edu.R (11 Dic 2022)

Pues lo más destacable de la jornada ha sido que Dallas ha ganado de milagrito del niño Jesús a Houston... de hecho Houston tenía un 1&goal tras intercepción para ganar (Ganaba 23-20), y no lo han convertido (Han perdido 23-27). Hubiera sido la sorpresa de la temporada.

Minnesota ha perdido en Detroit (23-34) y parece que se baja del carro del Seed 1 y va a tener que mirar más a lo que haga San Francisco para asegurar el Seed 2. Porque Philadelphia está imparable... miedito.

La NFC Sur está sorprendentemente abierta por "todo lo bajo", se sospecha que incluso con un 8-9 lo mismo el ganador se cuela. Cuidado Tampa Bay, que Atlanta aun puede colarse si hoy pierden (Van perdiendo), porque el último dia hay un Tampa Bay - Atlanta.

Cinccinatti se mete de lleno en la lucha por todo en la AFC. Ahi se van a decidir un montón de cosas en los últimos 2 partidos. Está todo igualadísimo, lo único que parece seguro es que Tennessee ganará la AFC Sur y pueden ser una "buena víctima" en playoff, con todo lo que hay. El resto está todo en un partido.


----------



## Fatty (11 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Minnesota ha perdido en Detroit (23-34) y parece que se baja del carro del Seed 1 y va a tener que mirar más a lo que haga San Francisco para asegurar el Seed 2. Porque Philadelphia está imparable... miedito.



Los Vikings ya han perdido el seed 2 pero con los Cowboys que se ponen 11-3. De hecho Minny llegaba con spread negativo en las apuestas frente a Lions. La primera vez en la historia en un equipo con record 10-3.


----------



## FROM HELL (11 Dic 2022)

Purdy sobrado y los niners pasando por encima de bucs. 

Cosa esperable.


----------



## FROM HELL (11 Dic 2022)

Se ha cascado deebo Samuel. Pinta mal. 

Menudo gafe que es shanahan


----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2022)

Fatty dijo:


> Los Vikings ya han perdido el seed 2 pero con los Cowboys que se ponen 11-3. De hecho Minny llegaba con spread negativo en las apuestas frente a Lions. La primera vez en la historia en un equipo con record 10-3.



Realmente si. Pero al final Minnesota va a ganar la división al 99%, y eso es lo que importa para el Seed. Ves hoy a Tampa, y da la sensación que Dallas se los comería jugando con 9. El Seed al final es muy relativo.

Los Lions son un equipo jodidamente incómodo: se juegan los 4th Downs, les encantan los fakes y las jugadas de fantasía. Hoy se ha vuelto a ver, están en buena racha... ojito no acaben pillando el Seed 7 si los Giants se desfondan.

Honestamente, Minnesota tiene que ganar el partido de Wild Card, y el resto ya sería premio. Porque me da que Dallas, San Francisco y Philadelphia son mejores. Pero oye, sufrir saben un rato largo... se han sacado un montón de victorias apuradas no, lo siguiente. Y a un partido todo es posible.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Dic 2022)

Vaya desastre ayer Brady y los Bucs


----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Vaya desastre ayer Brady y los Bucs



Fue un desastre.

Encima ahora la NFL ya tiene la historia del QB 3 de San Francisco... Mr. Irrelevant, que de repente por circustancias del destino se ve liderando el ataque de un equipo con opciones de ser campeón. Vamos, americanada total, que ya veremos como acaba.

Miami ayer paso atrás también, meten a los Chargers totalmente en la pelea... es que ahora cualquier derrota te penaliza mucho, la verdad que la NFL tiene el mejor sistema de Liga/torneo del mundo .

Resumen:

NFC
Seed 1: Philadelphia (opción mínima para Dallas y Minnesota)
Seed 2 / Seed 3: Minnesota / San Francisco
Seed 4: Tampa Bay / Atlanta con opciones para Carolina.
Seed 5: Dallas casi seguro
Seed 6 / Seed 7: Seattle, New York (G), Washington, Detroit
Eliminados (Virtualmente o directamente): Green Bay, Chicago, New Orleans, Arizona, Los Angeles (R)

AFC
Seed 1: Kansas / Buffalo / Cincinnati / Baltimore
Seed 2 / 3: Kansas y Buffalo tienen su división virtualmente ganada, el que no gane. Cincinnati / Baltimore
Seed 4: Tennessee (Opción minimísima para Jacksonville)
Seed 5: El 2º de la AFC Norte casi seguro (Opción leve para Miami)
Seed 6 / 7: Miami / New York (J) / Los Angeles (C) / New England
Eliminados (Virtualmente o directamente): Cleveland, Pittsburgh, Indianapolis, Houston, Las Vegas, Denver


----------



## FROM HELL (12 Dic 2022)

Los bucs con una OL nivel college no pueden competir. Encima son de las peores defensas contra la carrera.

Si no es por los dos milagros de Brady ni se metían en playoffs. Ahora perderán con bengals y seguramente ganarán los últimos 3 sufriendo como perros...para ser barridos por Dallas.


----------



## FROM HELL (12 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Fue un desastre.
> 
> Encima ahora la NFL ya tiene la historia del QB 3 de San Francisco... Mr. Irrelevant, que de repente por circustancias del destino se ve liderando el ataque de un equipo con opciones de ser campeón. Vamos, americanada total, que ya veremos como acaba.
> 
> ...



Pues como lo de Purdy les funcione se retira Brady. 

Yo creo que forzaba otro año en 49ers, pero con purdy/lance lo mismo pasan de el en San Francisco.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Miami ayer paso atrás también, meten a los Chargers totalmente en la pelea... es que ahora cualquier derrota te penaliza mucho, la verdad que la NFL tiene el mejor sistema de Liga/torneo del mundo .



Yo creo que sí, solo la AFL tiene uno muy bueno también


----------



## Edu.R (12 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pues como lo de Purdy les funcione se retira Brady.
> 
> Yo creo que forzaba otro año en 49ers, pero con purdy/lance lo mismo pasan de el en San Francisco.



Me imagino que te refieres a Garopollo.

A ver, que la historia de Purdy es genial. Pero luego llegan los playoffs, pierdes el partido de Wild Card en casa y... "todo el mundo lo sabía".


----------



## Edu.R (15 Dic 2022)

Una cosa, hoy he aprendido que, teóricamente, se puede acabar con un 1 solo punto en un partido, mediante un "safety de 1 punto".

La situación es altamente improbable y no ha sucedido nunca, pero reglamentariamente se puede. El equipo A anota un TD, y en la conversión de 2 pts (También vale conversion de 1 pt), hay un fumble. El equipo B recupera, corre todo el campo y justo al llegar a la zona de anotación, hay otro fumble, y el equipo A recupera el balón en su propia endzone. Si ahi, el equipo B es capaz de placar a un jugador del equipo A, anota 1 pt por safety.

Al revés (Que el equipo A) anote el safety al intentar la conversión ha sucedido alguna vez, aunque no en la NFL:



Curioso. Lo digo porque entonces teóricamente toda puntuación es matemáticamente posible (2, 4 o 5 pts se pueden lograr via safetys normales, pero la de 1 también).


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Una cosa, hoy he aprendido que, teóricamente, se puede acabar con un 1 solo punto en un partido, mediante un "safety de 1 punto".
> 
> La situación es altamente improbable y no ha sucedido nunca, pero reglamentariamente se puede. El equipo A anota un TD, y en la conversión de 2 pts (También vale conversion de 1 pt), hay un fumble. El equipo B recupera, corre todo el campo y justo al llegar a la zona de anotación, hay otro fumble, y el equipo A recupera el balón en su propia endzone. Si ahi, el equipo B es capaz de placar a un jugador del equipo A, anota 1 pt por safety.
> 
> ...



Es casi correcto lo que dices.

Para ser correcto el jugador que ataca debe recuperar el balon FUERA de la end zone y meterlo él dentro o hacer otro fumble.

Otra opcion es que el chut sea bloqueado y fueran intentando coger la bola jugadores de ambos equipos hasta que saliera por la end zone del equipo chutador


----------



## Donyet (16 Dic 2022)

La defensa de los 49ers es tremenda. No hay otra igual en la liga.
Con un buen día en ataque, no van a ser un cruce agradable para ningún equipo.


----------



## Truki (16 Dic 2022)

Muy superiores los de San Francisco, el resultado no refleja su dominio y ahora mismo no son inferiores a nadie .


----------



## Sapere_Aude (16 Dic 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> La defensa de los 49ers es tremenda. No hay otra igual en la liga.
> Con un buen día en ataque, no van a ser un cruce agradable para ningún equipo.



Y les acaba de salir un QB no Paco. Para mí son serios aspirantes a la SB. Aunque llevar a un QB novato a los playoffs puede ser muy arriesgado.

Vi el anterior partido y el tío parecía como si llevara años en la liga.


----------



## Donyet (16 Dic 2022)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Y les acaba de salir un QB no Paco. Para mí son serios aspirantes a la SB. Aunque llevar a un QB novato a los playoffs puede ser muy arriesgado.
> 
> Vi el anterior partido y el tío parecía como si llevara años en la liga.



No se si Purdy aguantara en los momentos decisivos.
Lo que está claro, es que pocos equipos aguantarian con los 2 QB principales lesionados.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Dic 2022)

Me da que 49ers van a ser Seed 2... y Vikings seed 3. Y la derrota de Seahawks abre bastante el Seed 6-7 de la NFC. Hay 4 equipos para 2 puestos.

Me molaria mucho ver un Cowboys - 49ers en ronda divisional o final de conferencia. Puede ser explosivo.


----------



## Truki (17 Dic 2022)

Vaya comienzo de los Vikings 0 - 17 
Se los comen los Colts .


----------



## Truki (17 Dic 2022)

0-30 todavía en el segundo cuarto, menudo despropósito .
Espero que se relajen los Colts ,si no, van ha hacer historia .


----------



## Edu.R (17 Dic 2022)

0-33 palmando al descanso y Minnesota con opciones de remontar empatando a 36.

Real.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 0-33 palmando al descanso y Minnesota con opciones de remontar empatando a 36.
> 
> Real.



la hostia!


----------



## Edu.R (17 Dic 2022)

Es imposible no AMAR a estos Vikings.

36-36 después de ir 0-33.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Dic 2022)

pues han empatao


----------



## Donyet (17 Dic 2022)

Pedazo victoria¡¡¡


----------



## Edu.R (17 Dic 2022)

¿Es la remontada más GORDA de la historia de la NFL?

¿Alguien palmaba de 33 y ha ganado? Porque creo que NO.


----------



## Donyet (17 Dic 2022)

A pesar del tibio Cousins. Prórroga emocionante.
Que los vikings puedan meter 40, es hasta normal. El problema es la puta defensa como siempre.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Dic 2022)

Vale, la mayor remontada de la historia de la NFL era del año 1992, los Bills perdían de 32 y ganaron al final.

Asi que historia VIVA de la NFL. Una remontada de 33 pts es la mayor (Numéricamente hablando) de la historia.

Joder, lo de la 2º parte de Buffalo este año fue mega TOP, pero esto ya es como... no sé. La EPICIDAD del equipo sugiere que esto acaba en Arizona o el 1º día de Postseason contra los Lions.


----------



## Donyet (17 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vale, la mayor remontada de la historia de la NFL era del año 1992, los Bills perdían de 32 y ganaron al final.
> 
> Asi que historia VIVA de la NFL. Una remontada de 33 pts es la mayor (Numéricamente hablando) de la historia.
> 
> Joder, lo de la 2º parte de Buffalo este año fue mega TOP, pero esto ya es como... no sé. La EPICIDAD del equipo sugiere que esto acaba en Arizona o el 1º día de Postseason contra los Lions.



Es cierto también, que esto pasa en playoffs y te vas a casa, perdiendo de 33.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Es la remontada más GORDA de la historia de la NFL?
> 
> ¿Alguien palmaba de 33 y ha ganado? Porque creo que NO.



No, la maxima eran 32 del Bills-Oilers de playoff en los 90, y luego ha habido dos de 28 puntos


----------



## Edu.R (17 Dic 2022)

Skol Vikings!
Let's win this game!
Skol Vikings!
Honor your name!
Go get that first down, let's get a touchdown!
Rock 'em, sock 'em, Fight, fight, fight, fight!
Skol Vikings!
Run up the score!
You'll hear us yell for more!
V-I-K-I-N-G-S! Skol Vikings, let's go!


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Minnesota tiene la 2º PEOR defensa de toda la NFL, solo superada por la de Seattle y por poco (6 pts).  

Este es el diferencial de puntos de la NFC:

Philadelphia +138
Minnesota +2
Cowboys +131
San Francisco +128

Osea, me explicas. Es que numéricamente lo de los Vikings no se entiende de ninguna de las maneras. Pero ahi están. 

Esta noche un Dolphins - Bills y mañana los partidos más interesantes creo que son Lions - Jets, Commanders - Giants y Buccanners - Bengals.
Y luego Cowboys, Eagles y Chiefs tienen partidos que en teoría son asequibles y deberían ganar.

El Packers - Rams del lunes podría ser un partidazo PERO la realidad es que no lo es. Casi un duelo por todo lo bajo. Quien lo hubiera dicho en septiembre.


----------



## Truki (18 Dic 2022)

Vaya cojonazos tienen los aficionados de Búfalo, hay que estar ahí bajo la nieve y el frío que debe haber.
Por el resumen de YouTube se ve que ha tenido que ser un partidazo con Allen y Tagovailoa a tope repartiendo el ovoide .


----------



## Donyet (18 Dic 2022)

Partidazo el Bills-Dolphins.
Allen es muy muy bueno.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (18 Dic 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> Es cierto también, que esto pasa en playoffs y te vas a casa, perdiendo de 33.



No hace mucho, Tom y Tito Bill les remontaron 25 ptos a Atlanta en la SB. Hasta el pobre dueño de los Falcons habia bajado ya al campo a celebrar el anillo.

Es lo que se dice siempre; que la presion de verdad, la que te paraliza piernas y brazos, es para el que va ganando.

Y si, Allen es el mejor QB a dia de hoy.


----------



## Truki (18 Dic 2022)

Por aquí se puede descargar el partido si alguien quiere verlo entero . Miami vs Buffalo .

Miami Dolphins at Buffalo Bills 17.12.2022 Torrent NFL 2022 Live Stream Video National Footbal League Free Download American football


----------



## Walter Sobchak (18 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Es la remontada más GORDA de la historia de la NFL?
> 
> ¿Alguien palmaba de 33 y ha ganado? Porque creo que NO.



Que yo sepa la mayor remontada es la de los Bills contra los Oilers en WC, remontaron un 3-35 para ganar en la prorroga 41-38.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Dic 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Que yo sepa la mayor remontada es la de los Bills contra los Oilers en WC, remontaron un 3-35 para ganar en la prorroga 41-38.



Por eso, esa fueron 32 pts y la de ayer 33pts. Durante la retransmision confirmaron que era la mayor remontada de la historia.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (18 Dic 2022)

Ya que lo hemos nombrado, os recomiendo que veais el Bills-Oilers por youtube, es un partido de la hostia.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Ayer creo que eran -5ºC lo que había en Buffalo. En el último cuarto el campo empezó a teñirse de blanco. La verdad que, igual que el de la "ida" en Miami: muy entretenido, con alternativas, aunque en este caso se lo han llevado los del estado de Nueva York.

Miami claramente de más a menos. Parecía un candidato incluso a ganar su división, y ahora va a tener que apretar el culo para meterse en la post-temporada.


----------



## FROM HELL (18 Dic 2022)

Los Miami bills de este año han estado brutales.

Calor extremo en Florida y nevada en búfalo. 

Dos partidazos influidos por el clima.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

A Eagles y Chiefs les está costando. Vamos a ver si no salta la sorpresa.

Ojo Tampa Bay si pierden esta noche.


----------



## Wifimio (18 Dic 2022)

Están todos los partidos muy igualados, se ve que hay mucho en juego.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Dallas la ha cagado épicamente, y se despiden de cualquier opción de ganar la división (Y por supuesto de Seed 1). Con una victoria serán Seed 5 y a correr. Washington aun podría robarles la cartera si ganan luego, el último día hay un Washington - Dallas, aunque los playoffs los tienen seguros.

Kansas City se ha ido a la prórroga, pero ha ganado y se asegura la división. Se jugará el Seed 1 con Buffalo:
A Kansas le queda recibir a Seattle y Denver, y visitar Las Vegas.
A Buffalo le queda ir a Chicago, a Cincinnati y recibir a New England.
Si empatan, Buffalo queda por delante.

Philadelphia virtualmente Seed 1 de la NFC, le ha costado en Chicago, pero ha ganado 25-20. Con una victoria lo conseguirían, ya que ganaron a Minnesota en su momento. Solo serían Seed 2 si pierden los 3 partidos y Minnesota gana los 3.

Detroit sigue remando: han ganado a Jets que dan un paso atrás importante, aunque siguen con opciones de meterse en el playoff.

A Rubén Ibeas (Movistar +) no le gustan los Vikings.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2022)

El 3° cuarto de Tampa Bay es digno de Benny Hill.

No recuerdo semejante HORROR. Literal que no se ha jugado nada en campo de los Bengals. Todo puntos de los Bengals y pérdidas de Tampa Bay en su propio campo.

Los Bengals están recordando mucho a lo del año pasado. Y Tampa Bay huele a caramelito para Dallas.


----------



## Donyet (19 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Dallas la ha cagado épicamente, y se despiden de cualquier opción de ganar la división (Y por supuesto de Seed 1). Con una victoria serán Seed 5 y a correr. Washington aun podría robarles la cartera si ganan luego, el último día hay un Washington - Dallas, aunque los playoffs los tienen seguros.
> 
> Kansas City se ha ido a la prórroga, pero ha ganado y se asegura la división. Se jugará el Seed 1 con Buffalo:
> A Kansas le queda recibir a Seattle y Denver, y visitar Las Vegas.
> ...



Rubén Ibeas es un resultadista.


----------



## hijodepantera (19 Dic 2022)

No me escondo, soy de Jaguares sobretodo por Trevor del cuál creo que puede ser uno de los mejores QB de la historia.
Bién, si se encadenan una serie de resultados no tan difíciles de darse nos podemos encontrar un Jaguars- Titanes en la última jornada decisivo.
¿por wild card podrían entrar aún perdiendo o ya jodido?
Gracias.


----------



## Donyet (19 Dic 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> No me escondo, soy de Jaguares sobretodo por Trevor del cuál creo que puede ser uno de los mejores QB de la historia.
> Bién, si se encadenan una serie de resultados no tan difíciles de darse nos podemos encontrar un Jaguars- Titanes en la última jornada decisivo.
> ¿por wild card podrían entrar aún perdiendo o ya jodido?
> Gracias.



Están a 1 partido de los titans para ser campeones de la AFC Sur.
La semana que viene juegan contra los Jets. Los titans, la penúltima contra cowboys.
No se como están de victorias en conferencia, pero parece se lo jugarán la última jornada.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> Rubén Ibeas es un resultadista.



A ver, vaya por delante que en Movistar + comentan bien todos, y que Rubén técnicamente es muy bueno. A mi me alegran los domingos por la noche.

Pero decir que los mejores de la NFC son Philly, Dallas, San Francisco y Detroit, que el partido del sábado fue malo, que no le gustó (porque Minnesota la primera parte jugó horrible, mereció perder de mas puntos, que luego remontaron porque los Colts jugaron fatal y que los árbitros estuvieron calamitosos) y que va a hablar de los Vikings en su "columna" esta semana (Veremos en que términos)... no sé, me parece un poco demasiado.  

Yo creo que le gustan demasiado los Packers.


----------



## Donyet (19 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, vaya por delante que en Movistar + comentan bien todos, y que Rubén técnicamente es muy bueno. A mi me alegran los domingos por la noche.
> 
> Pero decir que los mejores de la NFC son Philly, Dallas, San Francisco y Detroit, que el partido del sábado fue malo, que no le gustó (porque Minnesota la primera parte jugó horrible, mereció perder de mas puntos, que luego remontaron porque los Colts jugaron fatal y que los árbitros estuvieron calamitosos) y que va a hablar de los Vikings en su "columna" esta semana (Veremos en que términos)... no sé, me parece un poco demasiado.
> 
> Yo creo que le gustan demasiado los Packers.



Por eso digo lo de resultadista.
Hace unas de semanas, perdieron Packers y se lesionó Rodgers que no acabó. Dijo que probablemente fuese el último partido de Rodgers.... la semana siguiente jugó y dijo, que "todos sabíamos que iba a volver...".


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, vaya por delante que en Movistar + comentan bien todos, y que Rubén técnicamente es muy bueno. A mi me alegran los domingos por la noche.



La verdad que dan gusot los comentaristas ahora, lo comparas con la época del Zanoni ese, macho.


----------



## Donyet (21 Dic 2022)

Vikings hemos fichado al QB Josh Rosen, para el equipo de prácticas.

Una pregunta que siempre me he hecho.. ¿ creéis que se conocen, todos los jugadores principales, secundaria, prácticas de un equipo?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Dallas la ha cagado épicamente, y se despiden de cualquier opción de ganar la división (Y por supuesto de Seed 1). Con una victoria serán Seed 5 y a correr. Washington aun podría robarles la cartera si ganan luego, el último día hay un Washington - Dallas, aunque los playoffs los tienen seguros.
> 
> Kansas City se ha ido a la prórroga, pero ha ganado y se asegura la división. Se jugará el Seed 1 con Buffalo:
> A Kansas le queda recibir a Seattle y Denver, y visitar Las Vegas.
> ...



Si ganan los Cowboys los 3 partidos e Eagles pierde los 2 ultimos, Dallas gana la division y podría ser Seed 1


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Dic 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> No me escondo, soy de Jaguares sobretodo por Trevor del cuál creo que puede ser uno de los mejores QB de la historia.
> Bién, si se encadenan una serie de resultados no tan difíciles de darse nos podemos encontrar un Jaguars- Titanes en la última jornada decisivo.
> ¿por wild card podrían entrar aún perdiendo o ya jodido?
> Gracias.



Segun los escenarios de situacion que ponen, los Jags aún dependen de sí mismos para clasificarse. Es decir, que mientras ganen siguen vivos y no dependen de nadie mas. Si ganan los 3 paetidos, están en playoff


----------



## Edu.R (22 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, no comentamos el DRAMA de New England en Las Vegas.

Con 24-24 en la última jugada del partido (Ya con 0 segundos), New England al ver que no pueden hacer un FG, empiezan a jugar como en el rugby: empiezan a pasarse el balón hacia atrás, y al tercer pase, se la pasan a un jugador de los Raiders y estos hacen TD. Y claro, pierden  .

Por cierto, titulares de Ruben Ibeas con los Vikings, sacados de su columna:

_"Reconozco que los Vikings me engañaron con su partido en Buffalo."
"Me dejaron con la idea de ser un conjunto muy peligroso de cara a playoffs. Las últimas semanas, sus partidos me han quitado eso de la cabeza" 
"El sábado vivimos un encuentro histórico por la remontada que se produjo, pero fue uno de los peores partidos jugados de todo el año"
"No pueden depender de que Justin Jefferson haga milagros cada día."_

Sakedao agusto.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (24 Dic 2022)

¿Que tienen los Eagles para pasar de jugar playoffs por los pelos y hacer el ridiculo a llevar solo una derrota?, reconozco que este año estoy un poco desconectado.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Dic 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Que tienen los Eagles para pasar de jugar playoffs por los pelos y hacer el ridiculo a llevar solo una derrota?, reconozco que este año estoy un poco desconectado.



Y hoy si ganan, consiguen el Seed 1 con bye y factor campo.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (24 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y hoy si ganan, consiguen el Seed 1 con bye y factor campo.



Acojonante lo que puede cambiar la cosa de un año para otro.


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Dic 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Acojonante lo que puede cambiar la cosa de un año para otro.



Si, pero tb hay altas probabilidades de que repitan 3 de los últimos 4 finalistas de conferencia del año pasado. 

Por suerte está todo tan equilibrado en la americana que si Kansas o Bengals palman en el comodín tampoco sería sorpreson.

Vamos a tener unos playoffs cojonudos


----------



## Walter Sobchak (24 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que la final de la AFC será Bills-Chiefs.


----------



## Truki (24 Dic 2022)

Y yo sigo confiando en los Bengals .
Lo que es seguro es que todos están muy igualados y hasta los Jaguares son capaces de meterse en una final .


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Dic 2022)

El bills bears y el Vikings giants es donde está la chicha en esta mega jornada de sábado. Marcadores ajustados al descanso.

Bengals demoliendo a patriots y chiefs dos TD arriba contra seahawks. 

Panthers ganando fácil a lions lo que coloca a Brady mañana en modo ganar o ganar, si quiere playoffs.


----------



## FROM HELL (24 Dic 2022)

Spoiler alert:

Veros el final del Vikings giants


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Dic 2022)

Pues si, gran final en Minnesota.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Spoiler alert:
> 
> Veros el final del Vikings giants



Muy bueno. Aunque los Vikings ganando en thriller ya son casi sin emocion, porque siempre se los llevan.

Tambien muy guapo, y me jodio perdermelo por compromisos familiares, el Cowboys vs Eahles.

Por cierto, @Walter Sobchak , tus steelers ganaron de pelos y evitan eliminacion de momento.

Green Bay, como Washington perdió, evita eliminación esta semana.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Por cierto, @Walter Sobchak , tus steelers ganaron de pelos y evitan eliminacion de momento.



Estamos que nos salimos.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Dic 2022)

Gran partido tambien en Dallas, es el tipico partido en el que los Cowboys la joden pero ayer les salio bien, todavia pueden ganar la division aunque dudo que los Eagles pierdan los dos que les quedan.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si ganan los Cowboys los 3 partidos e Eagles pierde los 2 ultimos, Dallas gana la division y podría ser Seed 1





Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Pues si, gran final en Minnesota.



Pa variar.   

Ojo que Green Bay aun puede meterse en playoff y el Seed 1 aun está abierto en la NFC.


----------



## Truki (25 Dic 2022)

El suplente de Jalen Hurts me parece bastante mejor que la media de los quaterbacks que hay por la liga .


----------



## FROM HELL (25 Dic 2022)

Dolphins ganando hoy lo tienen encarrilado. Y chargers mañana, tb.

En la última jornada un jaguars Titans.

Por el Seed 1 a eagles le queda enfrentar a Saints y a giants que se juegan el playoff. Vikings va a lambeau con unos packers que pueden estar ya eliminados y cierra contra Chicago.

Bills tienen a bengals y a patriots.
Chiefs a Broncos y raiders.

Hagan sus apuestas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Dolphins ganando hoy lo tienen encarrilado. Y chargers mañana, tb.
> 
> En la última jornada un jaguars Titans.
> 
> ...



Packers no pueden quedar eliminados esta semana al perder commanders


----------



## Edu.R (25 Dic 2022)

Ostras el Bills-Bengals es un partido muy gostoso, la verdad.

Aguita con Jacksonville. Son un equipo muy incómodo para Seed 4. Y Packers, a pesar de todo se pueden colar y luego, como suelen decir, nunca se sabe.


----------



## FROM HELL (25 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Packers no pueden quedar eliminados esta semana al perder commanders



Cierto, están a 1 y medio.

Pero perdiendo además de necesitar 2 derrotas de los redskins, dependen de un huevo de equipos y desempates.

Si ganan los tres, les vale con que pierda 1 Washington, lions y sehawks, para meterse directos.


----------



## FROM HELL (25 Dic 2022)

Esta muy entretenido el partido en Miami.

Cañonazos profundos con los receptores de Miami marcado la diferencia sobre los de Green bay.


----------



## astur_burbuja (25 Dic 2022)

Es hora de vender a Rodgers y restructurar.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (26 Dic 2022)

¿Alguien sabe que les pasa a los Titans para llevar esa racha tan mierdosa?


----------



## Donyet (27 Dic 2022)

Los Browns han echado al entrenador.

Lo del bye en playoff, no lo veo tan bueno. El año pasado no les fue bien. Parece que esa semana sin jugar, corta el ritmo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Dic 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> Los Browns han echado al entrenador.
> 
> Lo del bye en playoff, no lo veo tan bueno. El año pasado no les fue bien. Parece que esa semana sin jugar, corta el ritmo.



Pero cuando era de 6, fue rarisimo equipos en superbowl sin bye, sobre todo en las ultimas ediciones, que creo no hubo ninguno en los ultimos años, desde ny o baltimore


----------



## Donyet (27 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pero cuando era de 6, fue rarisimo equipos en superbowl sin bye, sobre todo en las ultimas ediciones, que creo no hubo ninguno en los ultimos años, desde ny o baltimore



Perdón, el entrenador que han echado es el de Broncos.
Que bien se podría haber despedido al que cambio al QB. Menudo cambio hizo.


----------



## Donyet (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Dic 2022)

Donyet dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1307440



Cambia ahora que hay 7 en vez de 6, aspiran equipos con poco balance a meterse


----------



## Donyet (29 Dic 2022)

El compañero que era de los jaguars, se le ponen bien las cosas.
Hacia mucho, no veía un QB como el de Colts. Parecía un muñequito. Era como un niño jugando con hombres, que cosa..


----------



## Edu.R (29 Dic 2022)

El bye minimiza el riesgo de "prepararla", porque no te expones. Pero si que es verdad que corta el ritmo y encima tampoco puedes preparar nada porque hay 4 posibles rivales.

Puede ser un tema de debate. Objetivamente es una gran ventaja (Ganar 2 partidos en casa vs 3 fuera), pero...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El bye minimiza el riesgo de "prepararla", porque no te expones. Pero si que es verdad que corta el ritmo y encima tampoco puedes preparar nada porque hay 4 posibles rivales.
> 
> Puede ser un tema de debate. Objetivamente es una gran ventaja (Ganar 2 partidos en casa vs 3 fuera), pero...



Es ventaja y clara. Ademas descansa el cuerpo.

Lo de cortar el ritmo es quiza cuando son mas semanas, por ejemplo por conseguir el bye una o dos jornadas antes del final y empiezan a rotar. Y aún así.

La ventaja es enorme.

Los Broncos o los Eagles que ganaron la SB hace unos años lo fueron por la ventaja de ser Seed 1, no por ser los mejores


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Dic 2022)

La verdad es que la tercera wild card le da vidilla a la competicion, con un monton de equipos aun luchando por ella.

Respecto a si esos equipos tendran la suficiente calidad para dar guerra y espectaculo en PO, la misma confianza me dan los campeones de division con 8 partidos perdidos.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (30 Dic 2022)

Espero que el seed 7 nunca gane el partido de WC, a ver si hay suerte y volvemos a los 6 equipos de playoffs.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Dic 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Espero que el seed 7 nunca gane el partido de WC, a ver si hay suerte y volvemos a los 6 equipos de playoffs.



No, no. Lo de ahora es mejor.

La únoca putada es que los 2 partidos extra son de madrugada, pero como formato es mejor


----------



## Walter Sobchak (30 Dic 2022)

A mi que haya un numero impar de equipos me chirria.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Dic 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> A mi que haya un numero impar de equipos me chirria.



por¿?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (30 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> por¿?



Nah, manias, tampoco me gusta el play-in de la NBA.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Dic 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Nah, manias, tampoco me gusta el play-in de la NBA.



Pues tambien mola!

Xd

En otras cosas coincidimos, pero aquí...

Ademas que veo justos estos nuevos formatos


----------



## Edu.R (1 Ene 2023)

Hoy jornada de transistores.

Red zone on.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (1 Ene 2023)

Ojo con los Eagles que se complican el seed 1.


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Ene 2023)

Brady se va a ir de pesca muy pronto este año.

Si tienes la peor carrera de la NFL es imposible ganar a esto. Y mucho menos este año tal como se plantean las defensas.


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Ene 2023)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Ojo con los Eagles que se complican el seed 1.



Al final el divisional en la tundra va a ser bestial. Unos por el milagro y los otros por el Seed 1.


----------



## FROM HELL (1 Ene 2023)

Kansas perdiendo.

Con una derrota de chiefs los bengals dependerian de si mismos para ser 1.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Ene 2023)

Pues salvo Eagles, el resto lo han salvado. Con cierto paquismo, pero lo han salvado.

Si ganan Vikings ahors, hay 3 candidatos (y no sé si incluso podría haber 4) a Seed 1 de la NFC. Eagles siguen dependiendo de si mismos.

Mañana duelo de la AFC anticipado.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Ene 2023)

Los Vikings dejándose HUMILLAR en Green Bay   . Equipo de autor, capaz de hacer historia y de llegar a un nivel de paquismo inimaginable. Tiene pinta de Seed 3.

Green Bay depende de si mismo para ser Seed 7. Detroit y Seattle no, aunque tienen que ganar y esperar.

San Francisco puede ser aun Seed 1 de rebote el último día, aunque es poco probable.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Ene 2023)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Brady se va a ir de pesca muy pronto este año.
> 
> Si tienes la peor carrera de la NFL es imposible ganar a esto. Y mucho menos este año tal como se plantean las defensas.





FROM HELL dijo:


> Kansas perdiendo.
> 
> Con una derrota de chiefs los bengals dependerian de si mismos para ser 1.



Al final...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Ene 2023)

Edu.R dijo:


> Los Vikings dejándose HUMILLAR en Green Bay   . Equipo de autor, capaz de hacer historia y de llegar a un nivel de paquismo inimaginable. Tiene pinta de Seed 3.
> 
> Green Bay depende de si mismo para ser Seed 7. Detroit y Seattle no, aunque tienen que ganar y esperar.
> 
> San Francisco puede ser aun Seed 1 de rebote el último día, aunque es poco probable.



No tan poco probable, que los Eagles estan que se salen ultimamente


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Al final...



Yep, la NFL 

Lo de Kansas era probable. Lo de Tampa fueron dos Big plays y dos liadas de Darnold/carolina. Bueno, también posible. 

Es un equipo atroz el de Brady pero ha cumplido el mínimo. Su regular se define en aquellas dos remontadas en la última posesión + un roughing the passer contra falcons. 

Si, es simplificar mucho pero básicamente son esas tres victorias clave lo que les salva la temporada. Dallas debería crujirlos y bien.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Ene 2023)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Yep, la NFL
> 
> Lo de Kansas era probable. Lo de Tampa fueron dos Big plays y dos liadas de Darnold/carolina. Bueno, también posible.
> 
> ...



A ver si van a jugar contra Eagles...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Ene 2023)

Pues repentinitis en directo en maxima audiencia en EEUU


----------



## Donyet (3 Ene 2023)

Lo más parecido a meterte en medio de una estampida de ñus. Menudo cascazo


----------



## Donyet (3 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> A ver si van a jugar contra Eagles...



Los Eagles, pueden ser s5... esta liga es la leche.


----------



## Donyet (3 Ene 2023)

2021-2022 ¿no fueron bye, Titans y Packers?. Cayeron enseguida.
No tengo tan claro que en esa dinámica, sea tan bueno descansar.
También Dallas y bills acabaron a un nivel brutal y nada.. nunca se sabe que es mejor.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (3 Ene 2023)

¿Que coño ha pasado en Cincinnati?.


----------



## Wifimio (3 Ene 2023)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Que coño ha pasado en Cincinnati?.



Pues después de un choque nada aparatoso, un jugador de los Bills ha entrado en parada cardio respiratoria. Suspensión del partido, cosa bastante lógica, y ahora a esperar la evolución del chico y que se pongan de acuerdo para jugar lo que queda del partido, que es casi todo . 
Espero que se reponga y eso sí que se olvide de volver a jugar. Una lastima más cuando parece que era su primera temporada.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Ene 2023)

Wifimio dijo:


> Pues después de un choque nada aparatoso, un jugador de los Bills ha entrado en parada cardio respiratoria. *Suspensión del partido, cosa bastante lógica*, y ahora a esperar la evolución del chico y que se pongan de acuerdo para jugar lo que queda del partido, que es casi todo .
> Espero que se reponga y eso sí que se olvide de volver a jugar. Una lastima más cuando parece que era su primera temporada.



No es nada lógico, no.


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No es nada lógico, no.



Hemos visto desde piernas partidas hasta conmociones bestiales. Pasando por jugadores quedándose moñecos con problemas medulares. Y se jugó igualmente.

SUpongo que la suspension es porque cuando se ponen con maniobras de resucitación el shock visual es mayor. 

Ahora a ver qué hacen cuando la evolución del chaval es incierta según dicen. Juegas mañana y durante el partido te dicen que se ha quedado retrasado por falta de oxígeno o se les muere. No es mayor shock este? No quedan peor? Declaras nulo el partido y alteras la conferencia? Cancelas la probowl y retrasas la SB?

Putada vital para el jugador y marronazo para la liga.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (3 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No es nada lógico, no.



Lo que no es logico es el infarto tras un choque, conmocion vale pero parada respiratoria tras un choque no lo he visto nunca.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Ene 2023)

Lo del QB de Miami con su conmoción no es casi nada en comparación a lo de ayer.

Ya veremos en que queda. Pero claro, los infartos en directo son muy shockeantes...


----------



## Donyet (4 Ene 2023)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Hemos visto desde piernas partidas hasta conmociones bestiales. Pasando por jugadores quedándose moñecos con problemas medulares. Y se jugó igualmente.
> 
> SUpongo que la suspension es porque cuando se ponen con maniobras de resucitación el shock visual es mayor.
> 
> ...



"Maniobras de resucitacion " 
. Que bueno.
Levantate Lázaro y anda¡¡


----------



## Donyet (4 Ene 2023)

La NFL ha dicho,que esta semana no se juega el partido y que la week 18, sigue como estaba prevista.



Es un problema, porque está el 1 en juego.
Al final, les darán empate, si no hay tiempo y saldrá ganando Kansas.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Ene 2023)

Donyet dijo:


> La NFL ha dicho,que esta semana no se juega el partido y que la week 18, sigue como estaba prevista.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315458
> 
> 
> ...



Es que no hay mucho tiempo. O juegas el martes/miércoles de la semana que viene o no juegas.

Bengals iba ganando, pero opino como tu. Les darán empate y a correr. 

Aunque esto sienta un precendente, suspender un partido es algo muy excepcional, pero no terminarlo no sé cuantas veces ha pasado en la NFL.

No es ninguna tontería, el mayor enemigo de la NFL es precisamente la NFL. Si vas dejando una imagen de "deporte con efectos perjudiciales para la salud", al final puedes cargarte la gallina de los huevos de oro. Lo de las lesiones cerebrales lo han tapado siempre como buenamente han podido.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Ene 2023)

Mas que empate lo que pueden dar es nulo


----------



## Sapere_Aude (4 Ene 2023)

Esto que pasó el lunes le viene de perlas a ese sector de la sociedad estadounidense que siempre aprovecha la menor oportunidad para quejarse de la violencia del fútbol americano y desearía que se suprimiera por ser demasiado masculino.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Mas que empate lo que pueden dar es nulo



Como la NFL funciona por %, darlo nulo no es mala idea. Dividen las victorias por 16 y lo que salga. Lo que pasa que le quitas la opción a dos equipos que optan a Seed 1.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Ene 2023)

Edu.R dijo:


> Como la NFL funciona por %, darlo nulo no es mala idea. Dividen las victorias por 16 y lo que salga. Lo que pasa que le quitas la opción a dos equipos que optan a Seed 1.



Sí, pero no hay otra.

Eso o aplazar una semana todos los playoff.


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Ene 2023)

Donyet dijo:


> "Maniobras de resucitacion "
> . Que bueno.
> Levantate Lázaro y anda¡¡



Confundes resucitacion que es un termino medico con resurreccion que es lo bíblico.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 Ene 2023)

Edu.R dijo:


> Como la NFL funciona por %, darlo nulo no es mala idea. Dividen las victorias por 16 y lo que salga. Lo que pasa que le quitas la opción a dos equipos que optan a Seed 1.



Opino que es lo que haran y nadie se quejara porque se trata de una situacion grave y excepcional.

Si no se juega el partido, no se ha jugado. No seria justo imponer un resultado sin haberse jugado, valga la redundancia.


----------



## Donyet (4 Ene 2023)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Confundes resucitacion que es un termino medico con resurreccion que es lo bíblico.



da Igual, me ha hecho gracia.


----------



## Donyet (4 Ene 2023)

Edu.R dijo:


> Como la NFL funciona por %, darlo nulo no es mala idea. Dividen las victorias por 16 y lo que salga. Lo que pasa que le quitas la opción a dos equipos que optan a Seed 1.



Exacto.
Además, es que bills, pueden ser el 1o el 3. La cosa cambia.
Igual dependerá, del estado de salud del chaval este. O si los equipos se conforman.


----------



## Donyet (4 Ene 2023)

NFL:
"Sin embargo, la postura de la liga en cuanto a la reanudación del encuentro, dependerá del estado de salud del defensivo, quien aún lucha por su vida después del angustiante momento vivido en la cancha de Bengals".

Si se recupera, igual buscan fecha, si sigue así, no lo jugarán. Aunque la semana 18 sigue igual y tendrán que jugar igual.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Mas que empate lo que pueden dar es nulo



Yo queria volver a los 16 partidos de RS, pero no de esta manera.


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Ene 2023)

Edu.R dijo:


> Como la NFL funciona por %, darlo nulo no es mala idea. Dividen las victorias por 16 y lo que salga. Lo que pasa que le quitas la opción a dos equipos que optan a Seed 1.



Pues te sale que Bills que era el primer clasificado ya no depende de sí mismo para seguir siendolo. 

Y los bengals tampoco para ser segundos. 

Kansas con una victoria es seed 1

Y Ravens aun ganando a bengals no podria ganar la division si van a porcentaje. 

No se si van a hacer esto pero es una jodida manipulacion de la conferencia sin sentido.


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Ene 2023)

Yo entiendo que si esta jornada ganan chiefs, bills y bengals, hay que montar una semana 19 solo para el bengals vs bills

Y retrasar una semana los playoffs.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Ene 2023)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Pues te sale que Bills que era el primer clasificado ya no depende de sí mismo para seguir siendolo.
> 
> Y los bengals tampoco para ser segundos.
> 
> ...



La verdad que se ha adulterado la competicion sin ningun razon de fuerza mayor.

Espero que les den nulo y que Bills pierdan el Seed 1 por eso


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La verdad que se ha adulterado la competicion sin ningun razon de fuerza mayor.
> 
> Espero que les den nulo y que Bills pierdan el Seed 1 por eso



Se largaron de Cincinatti sin esperar a ver que decia la NFL, asi que joderles el seed 1 esta justificado

Pero claro, si gana ravens le das el seed 3 y envias a bengals al 5 solo porque se solidarizaron en medio de todo el lio con Buffalo? Vas a porcentaje y da igual que ravens gane?

Este partido deberia jugarse hoy. Si la nfl no va a suspender la temporada es una gilipollez lo que estan haciendo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Ene 2023)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Se largaron de Cincinatti sin esperar a ver que decia la NFL, asi que joderles el seed 1 esta justificado
> 
> Pero claro, si gana ravens le das el seed 3 y envias a bengals al 5 solo porque se solidarizaron en medio de todo el lio con Buffalo? Vas a porcentaje y da igual que ravens gane?
> 
> Este partido deberia jugarse hoy. Si la nfl no va a suspender la temporada es una gilipollez lo que estan haciendo.



Yo creo que estaria justificado dar partido por perdido a los dos.

Es que realmente no hay ninguna causa para parar el partido


----------



## FROM HELL (4 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo creo que estaria justificado dar partido por perdido a los dos.
> 
> Es que realmente no hay ninguna causa para parar el partido



Es que seria la solucion mas justa si no se juega. 

Pero la NFL no se atreve ni de coña. 

Encima es una liga de propietarios. Segun lo que pase este fin de semana va a haber lio.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo creo que estaria justificado dar partido por perdido a los dos.
> 
> Es que realmente no hay ninguna causa para parar el partido



Hombre, le dio un jamacuco a uno, a mi que lo paren me parece normal, pero deberia jugarse el miercoles de la semana que viene por ejemplo, y el que tenga que jugar WC que juegue su partido el lunes de la otra semana.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es que realmente no hay ninguna causa para parar el partido



Hombre... ninguna causa para PARAR.  

Cuando a Eriksen le dio el parraque contra Finlandia, el partido se jugó ese mismo dia (más tarde). Cierto es que ambos dijeron que si, pero la UEFA hizo mucha presión.

Cuando al Dortmund les pusieron la bomba contra el Mónaco, el partido se jugó al día siguiente.

Yo creo que el partido debió de haberse jugado a posteriori y como muy tarde al día siguiente. Y si la NFL les dice que jueguen, juegan. Los equipos pueden decir misa.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Ene 2023)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Hombre, le dio un jamacuco a uno, a mi que lo paren me parece normal, pero deberia jugarse el miercoles de la semana que viene por ejemplo, y el que tenga que jugar WC que juegue su partido el lunes de la otra semana.





Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre... ninguna causa para PARAR.
> 
> Cuando a Eriksen le dio el parraque contra Finlandia, el partido se jugó ese mismo dia (más tarde). Cierto es que ambos dijeron que si, pero la UEFA hizo mucha presión.
> 
> ...





Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre... ninguna causa para PARAR.
> 
> Cuando a Eriksen le dio el parraque contra Finlandia, el partido se jugó ese mismo dia (más tarde). Cierto es que ambos dijeron que si, pero la UEFA hizo mucha presión.
> 
> ...



Es que es esto, se puede parar y suspender temporalmente...pero no para dejarlo por el jeto y volverse.

Es que es...

Y ponte en el lugar de los bengals. Se ahorran unas hostias y posibilidad de lesion y jornada pasada


----------



## Edu.R (4 Ene 2023)

Por cierto, no me parece nada justo que Detroit vaya a jugar sabiendo lo que ha hecho Seattle.

Green Bay tiene que ganar si o si, pero Detroit puede jugar sabiendo si ya está eliminado. Su "motivación" sería joder también a Green Bay en ese caso.

Vale que el Monday Night en este caso necesita ese punto de drama, pero podrían haber cogido otro partido.


----------



## Donyet (4 Ene 2023)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Hombre, le dio un jamacuco a uno, a mi que lo paren me parece normal, pero deberia jugarse el miercoles de la semana que viene por ejemplo, y el que tenga que jugar WC que juegue su partido el lunes de la otra semana.



Es que después de suspenderlo esta semana, comunican que la week 18 sigue igual, osea pase lo que pase, Bill deberán jugar este finde.
Por lo tanto, deberían poder jugar entre semana. 
Que ganen y tendrán el bye para descansar, porque no parece importarles


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 Ene 2023)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, no me parece nada justo que Detroit vaya a jugar sabiendo lo que ha hecho Seattle.
> 
> Green Bay tiene que ganar si o si, pero Detroit puede jugar sabiendo si ya está eliminado. Su "motivación" sería joder también a Green Bay en ese caso.
> 
> Vale que el Monday Night en este caso necesita ese punto de drama, pero podrían haber cogido otro partido.



Los aficionados y jugadores de Detroit celebrarian a lo grande el impedir que GB vaya a PO, aunque ellos tambien estuvieran fuera. Y eso se aplica a cualquier equipo respecto a un rival divisional.

Lo se porque durante muchos años para Bills, Jets o Dolphins el poder impedir que los Patriots fueran seed1 era la mayor alegria de la temporada.


----------



## Donyet (5 Ene 2023)

La NFL anunció el miércoles que han comenzado las conversaciones sobre si reanudar el juego de Bills-Bengals de la Semana 17, que se pospuso después de la seguridad de los Bills Damar hamlin sufrió un paro cardíaco durante el primer trimestre del partido.
Durante una conferencia con periodistas el miércoles, el EVP de comunicaciones, asuntos públicos y política de la NFL Jeff Miller dijo La liga no ha tomado una decisión sobre el estado del juego, pero tiene previsto en los próximos días, añadiendo que tanto los Bengals como los Bills se consultarían.
La NFL EVP de las operaciones de fútbol Troy Vincent dijo durante la llamada que "todo se está considerando" con respecto al juego Bills-Bengals. Vincent dijo que la liga se basará en los principios de guía que utilizó durante las temporadas 2020 y 2021 con la pandemia COVID-19, incluyendo el "valor de ganar y ganar porcentaje" con el fin de dar sugerencias al comisionado Roger Goodell sobre cómo proceder si no se reanudara el juego.
Según la investigación de la NFL, lo siguiente escenarios de playoff están en juego si se cancela el juego de Bills-Bengals:

Bengals se extienden a la AFC Norte, pero no tendría un camino hacia la ventaja de la semilla No. 1 y el campo de campo (los Ravens no pueden clinchar la división incluso si vencieron a Bengals en la Semana 18 porque un equipo de 11-5 Cincinnati mejor un 11-6 Baltimore).
Los Chiefs pueden clinchar la semilla No. 1 de la AFC con una victoria el sábado (los Chiefs serían el único equipo capaz de alcanzar 14 victorias).
Los chiefs también se inclinarían a la semilla No. 1 si los Bills pierden contra los Patriots en la Semana 18.
Los Bills pueden clinchar la semilla No. 1 con una victoria contra los Patriots + a Chiefs en los Raiders en la Semana 18.
Los flales pueden clinchar la semilla No. 2 con una victoria contra los Ravens + una pérdida de Bills contra los Patriots en la Semana 18 (irían a la fuerza del tiebreaker).

* Bills ya están entrenando, juegan las 13.00h contra Patriots.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Ene 2023)

Finalmente no se va a reanudar el partido, si llegan uno de los dos a la final de conferencia se jugara en campo neutral.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Ene 2023)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Finalmente no se va a reanudar el partido, si llegan uno de los dos a la final de conferencia se jugara en campo neutral.



Sí, pero es un poco mas complejo han hecho una cosa extraña:

-Para el bye, los cruces o los seeds se da el bengals-bills por terminado y se hace por porcentaje
-Pero luego: si chiefs y bills ganan esta semana y juegan la final de conferencia en campo neutral. O si los 2 pierden. O si ambos pierden, Bengals gana y es bengals vs chiefs
-A los bengals les regalan la division y ravens pues la ha perdido. Pero si Baltimore gana, es Seed 6 y Cincinnati es el 3, el partido entre ellos se jguará donde lo decida una moneda.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sí, pero es un poco mas complejo han hecho una cosa extraña:
> 
> -Para el bye, los cruces o los seeds se da el bengals-bills por terminado y se hace por porcentaje
> -Pero luego: si chiefs y bills ganan esta semana y juegan la final de conferencia en campo neutral. O si los 2 pierden. O si ambos pierden, Bengals gana y es bengals vs chiefs
> -A los bengals les regalan la division y ravens pues la ha perdido. Pero si Baltimore gana, es Seed 6 y Cincinnati es el 3, el partido entre ellos se jguará donde lo decida una moneda.



Asi me gusta, que simplifiquen las cosas.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Ene 2023)

Quien coño escribe CLINCHAR. Por favor. 

Un jaleo salomónico. A mi no me convence nada, o se juega o se da por nulo/empate, tiras de porcentaje y el que quede delante, ha quedado. Pero lo de "si juegan la final de la AFC, se hace en campo neutral"... en fin.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Ene 2023)

Edu.R dijo:


> Quien coño escribe CLINCHAR. Por favor.
> 
> Un jaleo salomónico. A mi no me convence nada, o se juega o se da por nulo/empate, tiras de porcentaje y el que quede delante, ha quedado. Pero lo de "si juegan la final de la AFC, se hace en campo neutral"... en fin.



Los yankis dicen clinch cuando un equipo alcanza un puesto en playoffs o asegura una determinada posicion, tambien llaman seed a la posicion que ocupan los equipos, y en Mexico lo llaman sembrado.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Ene 2023)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Asi me gusta, que simplifiquen las cosas.



NFL y normas simplificadas no van precisamente cogidos de la mano.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Ene 2023)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Los yankis dicen clinch cuando un equipo alcanza un puesto en playoffs o asegura una determinada posicion, tambien llaman seed a la posicion que ocupan los equipos, y en Mexico lo llaman sembrado.



Si perdona que voy a checkar el mail mientras testeo el jugo y mi equipo clinchea la división.

  

Me parece una pena contaminar asi el idioma pudiendo decir GANAR la división.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Ene 2023)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si perdona que voy a checkar el mail mientras testeo el jugo y mi equipo clinchea la división.
> 
> 
> 
> Me parece una pena contaminar asi el idioma pudiendo decir GANAR la división.



Eso lo hacen en Mexico, donde llaman malosos a los Raiders.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Ene 2023)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si perdona que voy a checkar el mail mientras testeo el jugo y mi equipo clinchea la división.
> 
> 
> 
> Me parece una pena contaminar asi el idioma pudiendo decir GANAR la división.



Lo importante es que hayan los escenarios.

En la liga española has visto alguna vez cuando se dice que un equipo ha quedado matematicamente eliminado¿? Y eso debería estar de cada equipo, imaginate.

La palabra que usan pues es lo de menos.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo importante es que hayan los escenarios.
> 
> En la liga española has visto alguna vez cuando se dice que un equipo ha quedado matematicamente eliminado¿? Y eso debería estar de cada equipo, imaginate.
> 
> La palabra que usan pues es lo de menos.



Es mi idioma nativo y no me apetece contaminarlo con palabras que ya existen en él. 

Prefiero usar la palabra en inglés directamente y no derivados paco como checkar, clinchear o testear.

Pero ese soy yo. Y creo que no es el debate en este tema.

Ganó Kansas, con lo que se llevan el Seed 1 de la AFC. Hoy lo demás, excepto el Seed 7 de la NFC que se decide mañana.


----------



## FROM HELL (8 Ene 2023)

Vaya desastre la segunda parte de los QB en jacksonville. 

Sobre todo el de Titans que le va grande hasta ser backup


----------



## Walter Sobchak (8 Ene 2023)

¿Que coño ha pasado en Tennessee para tener ese hundimiento?.


----------



## Donyet (8 Ene 2023)

Aquí podéis ver el partido que queráis.
Vikings ganamos 16-0









NFL Streams Reddit | Reddit NFL streams - NFLStreams


NFL streams is the official backup for Reddit NFL streams. Watch every NFL games free online in your mobile, pc and tablet.




official.nflstreams.to


----------



## Donyet (Lunes a la(s) 8:05 AM)

Empieza lo gordo.


----------



## Edu.R (Lunes a la(s) 9:52 AM)

Madre mia Green Bay... y honor a Detroit.

También honor a Pittsburgh, que han estado a nada de colarse cono Seed 7 en la AFC tras una sucesión de carambolas en varias jornadas.

Esta noche comento los playoffs.


----------



## GaryPeaton (Lunes a la(s) 10:34 AM)

Intuyo una superbowl Chiefs-49ers..... Mahomes levantará su segundo título


----------



## Donyet (Lunes a la(s) 11:05 AM)

A priori , el Tampa bay- Cowboys, marcará el fracaso de uno de los 2 equipos.

Por la Nacional, parecem muy igualado todos los partidos, aunque a un partido, todo puede pasar.

-Una anécdota que cuentan desde USA:
Jugador de los Lions, le pide la camiseta a Rodgers, y este le dice que no, que quiere conservar esta...
¿ último partido en GBay?.


----------



## Edu.R (Lunes a la(s) 2:25 PM)

Miami at Buffalo. Buffalo parece muy favorito, pero la realidad es que los dos partidos que han jugado este año han sido MUY igualados. No descarto sorpresón (30%).

Baltimore at Cincinnati. Bengals favoritos con justicia, equipo que siempre crece a medida que avanzan los minutos. Y para mi el único que en condiciones normales evita un Bills-Chiefs en la AFC.

Los Angeles (C) at Jacksonville. Que el agujero de Jacksonville se haya colado aquí con un equipo joven y fresco, te dice que no tienen nada que perder... imagínatelos en la final divisional. Eso si, el que gane creo que no tiene casi nada que hacer en la divisional.

Kansas City - Los Angeles (C)
Buffalo - Cincinnati

----

Seattle at San Francisco. Creo que es el partido más claro de los 6, a Seattle no se le puede decir nada. HONOR. Se pira Wilson y rascan un playoff bien meritorio.

New York (G) at Minnesota. Va a depender de Vikings. Son capaces de hacer cosas históricas, pero también partidos malos con avaricia. Confío en que al menos cierren una temporada sobresaliente jugando en San Francisco...

Dallas at Tampa Bay. Brady mito todo lo que tu quieras, pero una derrota de Dallas sería ciertamente "muy dolorosa" y "difícil de explicar".

Philadelphia - Dallas
San Francisco - Minnesota

A gozar.


----------



## Donyet (Lunes a la(s) 2:39 PM)

Edu.R dijo:


> Miami at Buffalo. Buffalo parece muy favorito, pero la realidad es que los dos partidos que han jugado este año han sido MUY igualados. No descarto sorpresón (30%).
> 
> Baltimore at Cincinnati. Bengals favoritos con justicia, equipo que siempre crece a medida que avanzan los minutos. Y para mi el único que en condiciones normales evita un Bills-Chiefs en la AFC.
> 
> ...



Conversaciones serias entre Brady y Las Vegas Raiders.
Veremos.

Pienso que los vikings ganarán en casa. Lo bueno de ganar, es que los 49ers ( si ganan), no son un equipazo atacando, que es dónde fallamos, en la defensa. Llámame optimista...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (Lunes a la(s) 3:32 PM)




----------



## Walter Sobchak (Lunes a la(s) 6:06 PM)

Edu.R dijo:


> Miami at Buffalo. Buffalo parece muy favorito, pero la realidad es que los dos partidos que han jugado este año han sido MUY igualados. No descarto sorpresón (30%).
> 
> Baltimore at Cincinnati. Bengals favoritos con justicia, equipo que siempre crece a medida que avanzan los minutos. Y para mi el único que en condiciones normales evita un Bills-Chiefs en la AFC.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo con el pronostico pero no descarto cagada de Dallas.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (Lunes a la(s) 7:05 PM)

Estaba claro que aunque jugaran ya eliminados, los Lions se iban a dejar la vida para que GB no fuera a PO.


----------



## FROM HELL (Lunes a la(s) 7:18 PM)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> De acuerdo con el pronostico pero no descarto cagada de Dallas.



Seria brutal, porque lo de Tampa este año ha sido DANTESCO. 

Pero si un equipo puede resucitar a los bucs es el de jerry jones.


----------



## FROM HELL (Lunes a la(s) 7:20 PM)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Estaba claro que aunque jugaran ya eliminados, los Lions se iban a dejar la vida para que GB no fuera a PO.



Tres cagadas seguidas de GB y la suerte de no jugarte nada y forzar el 4 y 1 cuando tienes una patada para ponerte +7 a falta de un minuto.


Los packers tienen un verano largo para reflexionar.


----------



## Edu.R (Lunes a la(s) 7:33 PM)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> De acuerdo con el pronostico pero no descarto cagada de Dallas.



Si hay un equipo que puede PECHEAR, ese es Dallas.


----------



## Donyet (Martes a la(s) 6:32 AM)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> De acuerdo con el pronostico pero no descarto cagada de Dallas.



En Dallas, cuestionan a Prescott una mayoría de aficionados. No lo entiendo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (Martes a la(s) 7:48 PM)

Donyet dijo:


> En Dallas, cuestionan a Prescott una mayoría de aficionados. No lo entiendo.



Porque todos los aficionados quieren a un Brady en sus mejores tiempos, que te haga un 90% de partidos buenos, que gane la division 20 veces en 20 años y te lleve a jugar diez SB casi sin despeinarse.

Cuando la realidad es que solo con llegar a PO es un exito y un trabajo tremendo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (Martes a la(s) 11:44 PM)

Brady irá a los Raiders.


----------



## Donyet (Miércoles a la(s) 6:46 AM)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Porque todos los aficionados quieren a un Brady en sus mejores tiempos, que te haga un 90% de partidos buenos, que gane la division 20 veces en 20 años y te lleve a jugar diez SB casi sin despeinarse.
> 
> Cuando la realidad es que solo con llegar a PO es un exito y un trabajo tremendo.



No me importaría cambiarlo por Cousins mañana mismo.


----------



## Donyet (Miércoles a la(s) 2:15 PM)

Tenemos calendario de vikings para la temporada.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (Miércoles a la(s) 2:16 PM)

Donyet dijo:


> Tenemos calendario de vikings para la temporada.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1324427



Bueno, de hecho los 32 equipos ya conocen sus rivales para el año que viene.


----------



## Donyet (Miércoles a la(s) 2:19 PM)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Bueno, de hecho los 32 equipos ya conocen sus rivales para el año que viene.



Ya, era por poner los que me interesaban.
Al fin contra chefs. 
No es mal calendario


----------



## Covid Bryant (Miércoles a la(s) 4:52 PM)

hijos de stalin, se viene el playoff

lo más del sport



Donyet dijo:


> Empieza lo gordo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1321890



vamos con bracket

*bills*-bengals
*chiefs*-lac

*sf*-vikings
cowgirls-*eagles*

chiefs-*bills*

eagles-*sf

BILLS*-sf


----------



## Sapere_Aude (Miércoles a la(s) 8:59 PM)

No me sorprendería que los Bucaneers dieran alguna que otra sorpresa. Y creo que los 49ers tienen muchas papeletas para ganar la Superbowl si Purdy no se caga y sigue jugando como hasta ahora.


----------



## Edu.R (Miércoles a la(s) 9:04 PM)

Donyet dijo:


> Tenemos calendario de vikings para la temporada.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1324427



A ver si la NFC Sur sigue el año que viene con su paquismo, al final si justo coincide que te toca una división Paco completa, son partidos "más fáciles".

Yo estoy enchochadísimo con los Vikings, pero me "conformaría" con la final divisional. Si luego 49ers FOCKA pues focka. Pero hacer esta temporada para irte a casa de salida y jugando en casa contra Giants, como que no.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (Miércoles a la(s) 9:31 PM)

Donyet dijo:


> No me importaría cambiarlo por Cousins mañana mismo.



Recuerdo el revuelo que se armo cuando Cousins le dijo a quien quisiera contratarle despues de los Redskins, que el contrato tenia que ser totalmente garantizado.

El tio tiene claro cual es el valor de un QB que sin ser una mega estrella como los Brady, Rodgers, etc, te ofrece la garantia de que sabe desenvolverse en la NFL. Mientras tanto hay equipos que llevan una decada malgastando primeros picks del draft eligiendo a QB universitarios que a la hora de la verdad no saben ni por donde les da el aire.

Los Jets por ejemplo.


----------



## Donyet (Jueves a la(s) 6:49 AM)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Recuerdo el revuelo que se armo cuando Cousins le dijo a quien quisiera contratarle despues de los Redskins, que el contrato tenia que ser totalmente garantizado.
> 
> El tio tiene claro cual es el valor de un QB que sin ser una mega estrella como los Brady, Rodgers, etc, te ofrece la garantia de que sabe desenvolverse en la NFL. Mientras tanto hay equipos que llevan una decada malgastando primeros picks del draft eligiendo a QB universitarios que a la hora de la verdad no saben ni por donde les da el aire.
> 
> Los Jets por ejemplo.



Por preferir, prefiero a Prescott. Y ya veremos si en un par de años, no buscan a otro, para dejar pasta, porque deberán renovar a JJ ya mismo.
Lamar Jackson es agente libre también.. 

Me sorprende, lo poco que cobra, gente importante como Kendrick, Za,Darías o Ingram.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (Jueves a la(s) 10:13 AM)

Donyet dijo:


> Por preferir, prefiero a Prescott. Y ya veremos si en un par de años, no buscan a otro, para dejar pasta, porque deberán renovar a JJ ya mismo.
> Lamar Jackson es agente libre también..
> 
> Me sorprende, lo poco que cobra, gente importante como Kendrick, Za,Darías o Ingram.



En la NFL si lo comparamos con otros deportes profesionales y quitamos a los QB de la ecuacion, se cobra relativamente poco. Los tres primeros años de novato ganan una miseria y a partir de los 30 los GM ya los ven como un potencial acabado.

Por que se cobra tan poco si lo comparamos por ejemplo con la NBA? Porque ademas de que los rosters son de 60 jugadores, tios fuertes de 1,80-1,90 pegas una patada y te salen cien, mientras que de mas de 2m es complicado de encontrar.


----------



## Bimbo (Jueves a la(s) 12:20 PM)

los 49s siguen jugando con Jimmy G? porque por lo menos antes era un paquete


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (Jueves a la(s) 12:21 PM)

Bimbo dijo:


> los 49s siguen jugando con Jimmy G? porque por lo menos antes era un paquete



Se lesionó, entonces han puesto de QB al cuñao del portero del estadio filial, Purdy, pero mira por donde se está sacando la polla y haciendolo mejor que Guapoppolo.


----------



## Bimbo (Jueves a la(s) 12:23 PM)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Se lesionó, entonces han puesto de QB al cuñao del portero del estadio filial, Purdy, pero mira por donde se está sacando la polla y haciendolo mejor que Guapoppolo.



Ya me parecia raro que fueran favoritos con Jimmy G


----------



## Edu.R (Jueves a la(s) 12:24 PM)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Recuerdo el revuelo que se armo cuando Cousins le dijo a quien quisiera contratarle despues de los Redskins, que el contrato tenia que ser totalmente garantizado.
> 
> El tio tiene claro cual es el valor de un QB que sin ser una mega estrella como los Brady, Rodgers, etc, te ofrece la garantia de que sabe desenvolverse en la NFL. Mientras tanto hay equipos que llevan una decada malgastando primeros picks del draft eligiendo a QB universitarios que a la hora de la verdad no saben ni por donde les da el aire.
> 
> Los Jets por ejemplo.



Yo solo tengo ojos para Burrow.


----------



## Donyet (Jueves a la(s) 12:46 PM)

A mi me gusta Justin Fields.
No en Los Bears por eso.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (Jueves a la(s) 8:16 PM)

Para mi, los que se sacan la polla cada vez que saltan al campo son primero Allen y despues Mahones.

Allen me parece que controla totalmente los "intangibles" (me recuerda al mejor Rodgers) y Mahones, que me parece mas anarquico, "corriendo por su vida" me recuerda al mejor Russell Wilson.

Por cierto, que espectaculo era ver la Legion of Boom, joer. (snif)


----------



## Truki (Jueves a la(s) 8:58 PM)

He tenido que buscarlo no tenía ni idea de quienes eran .

Legión of Boom :


----------



## Sapere_Aude (Viernes a la(s) 12:13 PM)

Venga, ahí van mis predicciones.

*AFC*

Dolphins vs *Bills*
Ravens vs *Bengals*
Chargers vs *Jaguars

Bengals* vs Bills
Jaguars vs *Chiefs

Bengals* vs Chiefs


*NFC*

Seahawks vs *49ers*
Giants vs *Vikings*
Cowboys vs *Buccaneers*

Vikings vs *49ers
Buccaneers* vs Eagles

Buccaneers vs *49ers


SUPERBOWL*

Bengals vs *49ers*


----------



## Charlatan (Ayer a la(s) 7:18 PM)

empieza la fiesta esta noche..........


----------



## FROM HELL (Ayer a la(s) 7:38 PM)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Para mi, los que se sacan la polla cada vez que saltan al campo son primero Allen y despues Mahones.
> 
> Allen me parece que controla totalmente los "intangibles" (me recuerda al mejor Rodgers) y Mahones, que me parece mas anarquico, "corriendo por su vida" me recuerda al mejor Russell Wilson.
> 
> Por cierto, que espectaculo era ver la Legion of Boom, joer. (snif)



A mi la legion del boom me molo en la superbowl 49 















Two taunting penaltys: Disqualification


----------



## Donyet (Ayer a la(s) 7:48 PM)

Incluso los expertos NFL de tv, Dan favoritos a los 49ers.
No se que ha visto todo el mundo, la verdad.
Más grande será la caída.


----------



## FROM HELL (Ayer a la(s) 7:59 PM)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Venga, ahí van mis predicciones.
> 
> *AFC*
> 
> ...



A mi mentalmente me salia la misma superbowl pero diferentes escenarios previos. En tu prediccion no hay un solo comodin que gane el equipo visitante. Que puede suceder y puede ser lo logico, pero aun asi seria algo raro. 

Si Brady es capaz de avanzar dos rondas, entonces cambio y digo que gana tb el tazon. Pero no los veo llegando a la final de la nacional. 

Los datos a seguir: Brady lleva ganando anillo cada dos años desde 2015. Mahomes en 4 post-temporadas solo ha perdido contra Brady (2) y contra Burrow. Burrow tiene un 11-0 en diciembre-enero. Y en cuanto a Purdy, ningun QB rookie ha ganado nunca la SB. Asi que los 49ers van contra la historia. Solo Brady y el gran kurt Warner han ganado anillo en su primera temporada como titulares ( no rookies)


----------



## Sapere_Aude (Ayer a la(s) 8:42 PM)

Donyet dijo:


> Incluso los expertos NFL de tv, Dan favoritos a los 49ers.
> No se que ha visto todo el mundo, la verdad.
> Más grande será la caída.



La mejor defensa de la liga si no recuerdo mal, TE, RB y WR de lo mejorcito de la liga y un QB que está jugando muy bien.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## astur_burbuja (Ayer a la(s) 8:44 PM)

Charlatan dijo:


> empieza la fiesta esta noche..........



Uno de los mejores fines de semana del año.


----------



## Donyet (Ayer a la(s) 9:15 PM)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> La mejor defensa de la liga si no recuerdo mal, TE, RB y WR de lo mejorcito de la liga y un QB que está jugando muy bien.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk



Si, y aún así no han arrasado que digamos.
Defensa, TE, WR y QB, nada que no tenga Dallas por ejemplo.


----------



## Truki (Ayer a la(s) 9:22 PM)

La hora de la verdad para todos .


----------



## PROCALVO (Ayer a la(s) 10:35 PM)

¿Cual es el equipo con más blancos de la NFL? ¿Cual es el más "facha"?

Me quiero hacer fan de algún equipo de la NFL pero quiero asegurarme que sea lo más facha posible


----------



## PROCALVO (Ayer a la(s) 10:48 PM)

Fidelizadora dijo:


> Patriots o 49ers.
> 
> Joder en días como hoy casi vale la pena ser un nuncafollista marginado asqueroso para quedarte en casita viendo los play offs sin que nadie te toque los cojones.
> 
> Me das a elegir entre esto o follar con chortincita y obvio elegiría lo segundo, pero me jodería perderme lo primero...



Me quedo con los patriots, creo:


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (Ayer a la(s) 11:08 PM)

PROCALVO dijo:


> ¿Cual es el equipo con más blancos de la NFL? ¿Cual es el más "facha"?
> 
> Me quiero hacer fan de algún equipo de la NFL pero quiero asegurarme que sea lo más facha posible



En estadistica los Tennessee Titans son los que tienen los fans mas conservadores de la liga


----------



## PROCALVO (Ayer a la(s) 11:12 PM)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> En estadistica los Tennessee Titans son los que tienen los fans mas conservadores de la liga



Parecen muy creyentes:


----------



## astur_burbuja (Hoy a la(s) 12:06 AM)

PROCALVO dijo:


> ¿Cual es el equipo con más blancos de la NFL? ¿Cual es el más "facha"?
> 
> Me quiero hacer fan de algún equipo de la NFL pero quiero asegurarme que sea lo más facha posible



No se si el de más blancos, pero el más facha es Tennessee Titans y su entrenador es un blanco con dos cojones como montañas que idea jugadas de locos y cojonazos.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Hoy a la(s) 8:42 AM)

Los Chargers se marcan un Falcons.


----------



## Covid Bryant (Hoy a la(s) 1:18 PM)

los seahawks aguantaron 3 cuartos, luego se hundieron

LAC empezó 27-0 y van y palman 30-31 jajaja que inútiles


----------



## FROM HELL (Hoy a la(s) 7:03 PM)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Los Chargers se marcan un Falcons.



Les pasó más como a los texans en arrowhead.

Cuando la diferencia la marcan errores graves del rival, no llegas a meterte realmente en el partido con tu juego y puede pasar lo de anoche. 

Lo de Atlanta tiene menos justificación porque estaban arrasando en juego a los pats en aquella SB.


----------



## Donyet (Hoy a la(s) 7:33 PM)

J. Allen es escandaloso, pase lo que pase
No se si lo estáis viendo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (Hoy a la(s) 9:01 PM)

Donyet dijo:


> J. Allen es escandaloso, pase lo que pase
> No se si lo estáis viendo.



Para mi es el mejor QB que hay ahora mismo, pero con diferencia.

Ademas, vaya TD que les acaban de tangar a los Bills al final del 2Q. Eso a Brady no se lo hubieran hecho.


----------



## Donyet (Hoy a la(s) 9:21 PM)

Pues ha sido escribir, y ha ido de mal en peor.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (Hoy a la(s) 9:35 PM)

¿Lo de sobreponerse a 4 intercepciones y remontar el partido con 4 TD nadie lo va a comentar? Eso no está al alcance de cualquiera.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FROM HELL (hace 17 minutos)

En menudo lío se han metido los bills con la gracia de pirarse de Cincinnati y que se cancelara el partido. A lo mejor perdían, pero es que quedar segundo era comerte a los dolphins.


----------

